# 

## Maciek Kra

Witam !     :big grin:   Zamierzamy zrobić elewację w domku z drewna bo taka nam się najbardziej podoba. Czy ktoś ma taką elewację ? jak się sprawuje ? Czy ktoś (coś) się do niej wprowadził (o) ? Czym impregnowaliście ? Czym malowaliście ? Jak montowaliście ? 
Pozdrawiam !  :big tongue:

----------


## Sonika

Nic nie wiem na temat wykonania takiej elewacji, ale na ul. Wrocławskiej budują blok gdzie do wykonania elewacji użyto właśnie drewna.
Wygląda super. Gdybyś podjechał, to może wykonawcy powiedzieliby Ci coś więcej na ten temat.

----------


## Ryszard1

Tez mysle o czyms takim. Moze cos w rodzaju boazeri sie nada, grubosci ok 2 cm, koszt ok. 40 zl/m2.  A zaimpregnowac moza poprostu Drewnochronem,

----------


## Agacka

Drewnochron to farba...nie będzie brzydko obłazić? Zastanawiałam się nad czymś na bazie wosków...ale czy to może jednoczenie nadać jakiś kolorek?

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Drewnianą elewację winno wykonywać się z desek spod piły. Takie deski, dzięki "zadziorom" lepiej trzymają wszelkiego rodzaju impregnaty. 
Nie to, że nie jestem za polskimi impregnatami koloryzującymi, ale proponuję zastosować środki pochodzenia skandynawskiego. Niestety, mają w tym kierunku większe doświadczenie.

----------

No tak, ale "zadziory" mają też minus: ucierpi na tym estetyka elewacji. Chyba nie o to chodziło...

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Czy uważasz, ze "estetyka" budowli polega na ślicznej, wypolerowanej okładzinie drewnianej, z której co 2-3 lata, trzeba będzie zdrapywać farbę i malować na ją na nowo?
Wystarczy zaobserwować Szwedów czy Finów - na elewcje stosują deski z "zadziorami". Oni mają w tym zakresie doświadczenie. My nie. 
Czy warto eksperymentować?

----------


## Maciek Kra

Dzięki za posty  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   ! Budynek na Wrocławskiej akurat dzisiaj widziałem, u góry jest elewacja - ładnie wyglada. Trochę mnie zaskoczyliście, że deski powinny być z zadziorami bo widziałem ( i słyszałem) , że deski powinny być impregonowane ciśnieniowo itp. czyli też chyba deko oszlifowane. Ale widziałem też piękne deski impregnowane zużytym olejem silnikowym i kolor i wygląd był super (mała stajnia), choć nie polecam bo to zbyt łatwo palne. Co do montażu to chyba najprościej i najtaniej "na zakładkę" bo nie trzeba robić frezów. Czekam na dalsze posty !  :big grin:

----------


## ARETE

Surowe dechy są fajne, ale czy na pewno wystawione na działanie warunków zewnętrznych wytrzymają dłużej? Muszę się dobrze przyjrzeć mojemu płotowi, który stoi od czterech lat, a pomalowany był zwykłym drewnochronem. Nic z niego nie odłazi, ale wydaje mi się, że od północy w miejscach "szorstkich" pojawia się zielony nalot, a w miejscach gładkich jest OK.
To chyba normalne, że takie szorstkie miejsca trudniej wysychają, co powoduje lepsze warunki do rozwoju glonów. Ta zielenina mi nie przeszkadza, ale deskom raczej tak. Czy więc na pewno surowe, nieszlifowane wytrzymają dłużej?

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Jeżeli zastosujesz deski impregnowane ciśnieniowo będziesz musiał dobierać "odpowiedni" impregnat, który nie będzie kolidował z impregnatem zastosowanym do impregnacji ciśnieniowej.
Na elewacje zewnętrzne najlepiej nadaje się modrzew lub Thermowood.

----------


## plaz

> Jeżeli zastosujesz deski impregnowane ciśnieniowo będziesz musiał dobierać "odpowiedni" impregnat, który nie będzie kolidował z impregnatem zastosowanym do impregnacji ciśnieniowej.
> Na elewacje zewnętrzne najlepiej nadaje się modrzew lub Thermowood.


Prosze nie wprowadzac ludzi w blad .Stosowanie takich desek jest niewiedza i brakiem doswiadczenia.Nalezy zawsze stosowac deski surowe,nie impregowne.Jedynym wyjatkiem jest deska pokryta impregnatem pod warstwe farby akrylicznej(acrylic stain,paint).

Jesli chodzi o drewno z pod pily to rowniez nie popisales sie umiejetnosciami.Deska moze byc gladka ale nie pokryta  tzw "mill glaze",czyli powloka ktora wytwarz sie przy cieciu desek!!!!!
Jako ekspert od propagowania drewna powinienes to wytlumaczy przyszlym uzytkownikom,jest to podstawowa wiedza zwiazana z impregnacja drewna.

----------


## mbhp

a ja mam elewacje drewniana z modrzewia + impregnacja. drewno kupiłem w lesie przetarłem polezało 4 m-ce przepuściłem przez gruboscówkę i kładłem na ścianę. na scianach rozpiety został stelarz z kantówki 10 x 5 pomiedzy stelarz 10 styropianu nna kołkach i na stelarz deski. jak chcesz to zobacz. domy formowiczów i zakładkę dom anny i mariusza. Mieszkam na wsi więc tego typu wygląd domu bardzo nam odpowiada i cieszymy sie że mamy właśnie elewacje drewnianą. Dom stoi juz 3 lata był impregnowany raz i jest ok poza jedną stroną domu która jest generalnie bardziej narazona na deszcz i śnieg  tę strone robilem impregnatem 2 razy.  Pozdrawiam i zachęcam do tego typu elwacji pod warunkiem ze wkomponuje się w otaczajace sąsiedztwo.

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

To nie jest ludzką niewiedzą. Jeżeli Maciek Kra chce sobie wykonać elewację z desek impregnowanych ciśnieniowo, to jego sprawa. W tym wypadku należy Markowi ewentualnie wskazać na co powinien zwrócić uwagę.
Wykonując ją z deske impregnowanych ciśnieniowo liczy zapewne, że taka elewacja będzie bardziej odporna na działanie warunkow atmosferycznych. I tu się zapewnie nie myli.

Oczywiście, powszechnie wykonuje się elewacje z desek surowych, z których przez lekkie przetracie usunie się większe "zadziory", jak piszesz "mill glaze" czy "planer's glaze". Ale to jest normalne działanie przed przystapieniem do malowania czy impregnowania.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maciek Kra

Ciśnieniowo chciałem ipregnować bo może taka deska jest odporniejsza na ogień i różne stworzenia. Wolałbym jednak połozyć surowe drewno i pomalować bo to taniej. Piszecie, że modrzew jest najlepszy, a sosna nie ???

----------


## plaz

> To nie jest ludzką niewiedzą. Jeżeli Maciek Kra chce sobie wykonać elewację z desek impregnowanych ciśnieniowo, to jego sprawa. W tym wypadku należy Markowi ewentualnie wskazać na co powinien zwrócić uwagę.
> Wykonując ją z deske impregnowanych ciśnieniowo liczy zapewne, że taka elewacja będzie bardziej odporna na działanie warunkow atmosferycznych. I tu się zapewnie nie myli.
> 
> Oczywiście, powszechnie wykonuje się elewacje z desek surowych, z których przez lekkie przetracie usunie się większe "zadziory", jak piszesz "mill glaze" czy "planer's glaze". Ale to jest normalne działanie przed przystapieniem do malowania czy impregnowania.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Wieksze zadziory  :ohmy:   "mill glaze" i znowu blad.Mill glaze to nie zadne "zadziory".Jest to powloka ktora powstaje przy pogdgrzewaniu sie zywic i  wody znajdujacej sie w drewnie, ktora zamienia sie w procesie ciecia w malo zauwazalna przezroczysta  warstwe na powierchni drewna i jest bardzo gladki w dotyku.
Cos te najlepsze doradztwo nie pokrywa sie z rzeczywistoscia.

----------


## Wojciech Nitka

Możesz kłasć sosnę. 
Drewno modrzewiowe jest bardziej odporne (od sosny) na wszelakie pleśnie, grzyby czy owady.

----------


## plaz

Maciek zastosuj nie impregnowane cisnieniowo.Drewno takie lepiej absorbuje nowo nanoszona powloke ,najlepiej rozcienczalnikowa.powloki przezroczyste powinienes odnawiac czesciej co kilka lat z uwagi na dzialanie promieniowania UV i zniszczen ktore powstaja z tego powodu na powloce bejcy,impregnatu(strona poludniowa,poludniowo -zachodnia elewacji).Najlepiej nanosic je na drewno wylezakowane i takie ktore ma ponizej 14% wilgotnosci.jesli padal deszcz i elewacja zostala zawilgocona a nie masz czym zbadac ilosci wilgoci w drewnie,poczekaj 3-4 dni bardzo dobrej pogody.Nakladaj raz i rownomiernie,odnawiaj co 3-4 lata.Nie nakladaj dwa razy w tym samym czasie.Nadmierna ilosc impregnatu lub bejcy powoduje jego gromadzenie sie na powiezchni drewna ktore nie moze go absorbowac.Powstajace  w ten sposob miejsca bardzo roznia sie od siebie ,moga naprzyklad  miec wiekszy polysk niz pozostala czesc elewacji.

----------


## Maciek Kra

Widziałem domek Anny i Mariusza - okloicę mam podobną, ale ja chcę połączyć drewno z kamieniem i jednak drewno dać w kolorze bardzo ciemnym, przwie czarnym. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1

W Skandynawi wełnę min.  pokrywają surowymi dechami o gr.30mm i nie impregnują niczym dlatego, że impregnat czy farbę trafi po 3 latach i trzeba wszystko zaczynać od nowa. Widziałem taką trzy letnią elewację, ale ciekawe jak będzie wyglądała po 15 latach.

----------


## Agacka

> Drewnochron to farba...nie będzie brzydko obłazić? Zastanawiałam się nad czymś na bazie wosków...ale czy to może jednoczenie nadać jakiś kolorek?


Chciałam nieśmiało ponowić pytanie...  :oops:

----------


## puchatek

Bardzo to jest ciekawe jak to w Ameryce, Kanadzie i w Skandynawii wiedzą lepiej jak należy robić elewacje z desek. Może zainteresowaliby się fenomenem jakim są drewniane domy w okolicach Warszawy (linia Otwocka, południe). Tych przedwojennych domów jest jeszcze sporo, a jak im się przyjrzycie to zobaczycie bardzo charakterystyczną deskę "z garbikiem". Takiej struganej kształtowo deski nijak nie da się zrobić "spod piły" - jest zupełnie gładka, jak ta, którą na swoim 70-kilku letnim domu ciągle mogę znaleźć w bardziej osłoniętych miejscach. Skoro tak się nie robi, bo jest to nietrwałe i nieprawidłowe, to jakim cudem te domy stoją po 100 lat?
Namówiłem stolarza i odtworzył taki frez - mój nowy dom jest obity gładką deską z garbikiem - taką jaką można zobaczyć na starych podwarszawskich domach.

----------


## ARETE

Na pewno impregnat głębiej wnika w drewno surowe (spod piły), ale co z tego, jak w to samo drewno lepiej wnika też woda opadowa i przez to szybciej pojawiają się na nim glony, pleśnie i grzyby. Ten impregnat nie jest w stanie powstrzymać ich rozwoju.
Sprawdzałem dziś dokładnie ten mój płot i w miejscach wyszlifowanych deski są nadal OK, a w miejscach szorstkich pojawił się zielony albo czarny nalot. Więc chyba jednak lepiej gdyby były gładkie. A szkoda, bo szorstkie bardziej mi się podobają...
Zresztą stolarkę okienną też raczej robi się z drewna struganego  :wink:

----------


## Ryszard1

> Drewnochron to farba...nie będzie brzydko obłazić? Zastanawiałam się nad czymś na bazie wosków...ale czy to może jednoczenie nadać jakiś kolorek?


Drewnochron to nie farba, ani nie lakier. Nie tworzy warstwy wierzchniej ktora moze sie luszczyc, a wsiaka w glab drewna.  Zawiera skladniki anytygrzybowe i antyplesniowe, srodki przeciw promieniowaniu slonecznemu i barwinki. Wymaga odswiezania ktore polega na ponownym naniesieniu impregnatu. Mozna mieszac rozne kolory i rozjasniac bezbarwnym impregnatem. Do powtornego impregnowania najlepiej dac odcien jasniejszy lub bezbarwny,

----------


## Koko

Elewacje wykonene z drewna ogladam u mojego sasiada do 3 lat i musze przyznac, ze wyglada OK. Architek fajnie to wymislil bo czesc domu ma elewacje tynkowana, a czesc sprytnie pokrywa drewno i to wlasnie drewna jest przewaga.
Niesteyty sasiad ma problemy z ta drewniana elewacja. Deszcz sciekajacy po drewnianej sciane wnika w szczeliny i wypacza drewno. pozniej to schnie i nagle na srodku plaskiej sciany pojawiaja sie 2-3 mocno krzywe deski. Jest powazny problem bo trzeba to wymenic i pomalowac na taki sam kolor co nie jest latwe. 
Widzac jak sie czlowiek meczy - nie polecam.  :Confused:

----------


## Koko

Elewacje wykonene z drewna ogladam u mojego sasiada do 3 lat i musze przyznac, ze wyglada OK. Architek fajnie to wymislil bo czesc domu ma elewacje tynkowana, a czesc sprytnie pokrywa drewno i to wlasnie drewna jest przewaga.
Niesteyty sasiad ma problemy z ta drewniana elewacja. Deszcz sciekajacy po drewnianej sciane wnika w szczeliny i wypacza drewno. pozniej to schnie i nagle na srodku plaskiej sciany pojawiaja sie 2-3 mocno krzywe deski. Jest powazny problem bo trzeba to wymenic i pomalowac na taki sam kolor co nie jest latwe. 
Widzac jak sie czlowiek meczy - nie polecam.  :Confused:

----------


## Maciek Kra

Skoro mu woda cieknie po elewacji to nie jest błąd w elewacji ale w za mało wystających okapach. Do elewacji drewnianych powinno się dawać dość wystające okapy i wtedy problemu nie ma.

----------


## Koko

Masz racje, ale nie do konca. Deszcz przeciez potrafi "zacinac" i zaden okap nie pomoze. Tym bardziej jesli drewniana sciana szczytowa od fundamentu do kalenicy ma kilka metrow. Oczywiscie metr czy poltora pod okapem jest sucha, ale nizej plynie, plynie... 

Nie dyskwalifikuje takiej elewacji, ale jak komus zalezy na estetyce to musi zobie zdawac sprawe z trudow konserwacji.
Osobiscie nie polecam.

----------


## brachol

> Pozdrawiam i zachęcam do tego typu elwacji pod warunkiem ze wkomponuje się w otaczajace sąsiedztwo.


co do komponowania sie elewacji z sasiedztwem to mam inne zdanie poniewaz w okoloicy mojej dzialki jest kilka domow tzw kostek i kilka z nich jes zbudowanych z pustakow zuzlowych, jest kilka palacow po pewnie 400 m kw tak wiec trudno sie wkomponowac ale jest to moje zdanie prywatne   :cool:

----------


## Pikumar97

Deski na elewację najlepiej aby były gładkie i dobrze wysuszone. Trzeba kilkakrotnie napuścić je ipregnatem głęboko penetrującym , a następnie pokryć lakierobeją w odpowiednim kolorze, która zabezpiecza drewno przed wilgocią.

efekt poniżej:

http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/zdjecie.h...r97&k=10&nxt=0

http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/zdjecie.h...r97&k=10&nxt=0

----------


## brachol

> Deski na elewację najlepiej aby były gładkie i dobrze wysuszone. Trzeba kilkakrotnie napuścić je ipregnatem głęboko penetrującym , a następnie pokryć lakierobeją w odpowiednim kolorze, która zabezpiecza drewno przed wilgocią.


jak masz to rozwiazane deski sa na tynku czy bezposrednio na ociepleniu a tylko dol jest tynkowany?

----------


## Pikumar97

opisałem to tu:
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...401&highlight=

----------


## brachol

czyli z tego co przeczytalem to na gorze masz ruszt drewniany i pomiedzy welne a na dole welne i na to tynk?

----------


## Pikumar97

U góry wełna mineralna 10cm +5 cm , wiatroizolacja, deski. Dół - styropian 15cm + tynk cienkowarstwowy.

----------


## Maciek Kra

a czemu u góry dałeś wełnę a u dołu styropian ?

----------


## Pikumar97

Wełna lepiej wypełnia przestrzeń pomiędzy rusztem drewnianym. Docinasz ją z dwu centymetrowym naddatkim, tak że w zasadzie sama się trzyma w ruszcie. Dodatkowo styroian musiałbyś idealnie dociąć co jest co prawda do zrobienia ale nie jest to jużtak łatwe jak w przypadku wełny oraz po jakimś czacie  styropian nie poktyty warstwą kleju utlenia się co powodowałoby powstawanie szpar pomiędzy ruszten drewnianym, a wypełnieniem ze styropianu.

----------


## Ryszard1

> ...Wełna lepiej wypełnia przestrzeń...styropian musiałbyś idealnie dociąć...


A jakby (teoretycznie) polaczyc zalety styropianu i welny, tzn uzyc styropianu, a naokolo jego dac pasek welny ktory by uszczelnil miejsca styku np z rusztem drewianym,

----------


## wisia30

Podbijam wątek bo jest dla mnie aktualny.
A może tak jeśli styropian by nie był idealnie przycięty to wypełnić to pianką?
Jak rozumieć to że jest "ruszt pionowy odizolowany folią od muru" jak to napisał Pan Wojciech Nitka w wątku drewniana oblicówka zewnętrzna? No to ja nie rozumiem, jak jest przymocowany do ściany?
Czy lepszy jest profil na pióro-wpust czy na zakładkę? Który będzie mniej narażony na późniejsze odkształcenia?

----------


## qwert

moją robią górale i oni chyba ??? się na tym znają.

do muru przyklejony jest styropian, 15cm, platinum +.

następnie poziomo co metr kontrłata, przykręcona śrubami z kołkiem rozporowym 22cm.

do niej deska szalunkowa-boazeria, 16cm szeroka, 2cm gruba (30zł/m2), gładka, bez zadziorów , od tyłu z nacięciami przeciwpręznymi, nie paczy się, na pióro wpust.

przestrzeń powietrzna między deską i styropianem dje nadzieje,że nie zgnije, jest wentylowana - kilka otworów na górze i dole załatwia sprawę.

góralskich domów się nie maluje, stoją surowe 200 lat, warto jedynie myć raz na rok. ewentualnie drwenochron, ale żaden lakier!!!

----------


## CoolaTT

Znaczy takiego:

----------


## wisia30

Jak wyglądają te nacięcia przeciwprężne, bo muszę wiedzieć o czym rozmawiam w tartaku. Czy tak podobnie jak na desce tarasowej kapinoski od spodu?

----------


## qwert

nacięcia przeciwprężne to 2 albo 3 rowki od tyłu deski w zdłuz

moja elewacja wygląda tak:

[img]
[/img]

[img]
[/img]

----------


## arturromarr

Temat jest mi również bliski bo górę domu będę wykańczał drewnem.
Moim zdaniem jak ktoś się decyduje na taki materiał to powinien założyć, że będzie co kilka lat (5- :cool: wymagał renowacji, jeśli ma być ładny.
Surowe drewno faktycznie może i wytrzyma 200 lat ale już po roku wygląda nie ciekawie a w elewacji nie o to chodzi ( noe chyba, że komuś właśnie takie się podoba ).
Przypadkowo (jeszcze wtedy nie planowałem takiej elewacji) zrobiłem kiedyś drewniane wykończenie małego budyneczku powiedzmy gospodarczego i o to moje doświadczenia:
Zwykłe deski sosnowe nie heblowane zaimpregnowane (już kupione zielone, nie wiem czym), pomalowane trzy razy zwykłą farbą olejną. Najpierw rozrzedzoną tak by głęboko wniknęła i stanowiła dobry podkład, a potem dwa razy gęsta.
Miało był po prostu tanio i mieć ładny kolor ( nie zakładałem dużej trwałości bo budynek tymczasowy)
Tymczasem konstrukcja stoi już cztery lata i nie ma prawie oznak zużycia (nie odpadła, nie wyblakła).
Teraz zastanawiam się co zrobię w moim budowanym domu, czy nie tak samo.
Od gładkiego drewna powłoki odpadają, wystarczy przypomnieć sobie drewniane ona jak się z nich łuszczyły farby i lakiery.
Fajnie jakby zabrał głos ktoś z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem w temacie bo teoretyków to zawsze jest dużo.
Jak będę musiał po tych 8 latach odświeżyć to nie będę płakał w końcu tynki też się maluje jak zszarzeją

----------


## Elena76

Aktualnie bardzo bliski mi temat. Według projektu na elewacji przewidziane mamy elementy z drewna. Bardzo podobają mi się takie domy, ale jak to wygląda od praktycznej strony? Może ktoś, kto posiada takie rozwiązanie od kilku lat mógłby podzielić się doświadczeniem? Czy dziś ponownie dalibyście drewno na elewację?

----------


## jarett

podbijam temat 
też chcę zrobić fragment elewacji z drewna (chociaż w oryginalnym projekcie jest kamień). Jednak mój majster (któremu ufam) stanowczo mi to odradza. Mówi, że jak dobrze by się tego nie zrobiło to robactwo i tak najdzie tam drogę, między deski i tak nawieje deszczu albo śniegu albo innego świństwa, które tam zgnije, glonem obrośnie itp. 

Fajnie by było jakby w końcu wypowiedzieli się jacyś praktycy, którzy mają taką elewację od kilku lat (najlepiej pokazali fotki). Czy to rzeczywiście taki problem? czy deski się wykrzywiają i obrastają golonami?

A co z drewnem egzotycznym bo chyba nikt o nim tu nie wspomniał? ono nie jest trwalsze?

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*jarett* zapewniam Cię, że jest zupełnie inaczej. Zapraszam jutro w okolice Długołęki. Właśnie mój sąsiad razem z teściem robią elewację z drewna świerkowego. Mur, łaty, wełna, membrana dachowa -pozostałość z pokrycia dachy i podbitka (pomalowana dwustronnie jeden raz) pomalowana drugi raz po położeniu. 
Glonami to szybciej obrośnie dachówka od północnej strony i to po roku czasu.
Reszta na pw  :big grin:

----------


## jarett

Tzn co jest inaczej? że świerk trwalszy od egzotyka? 

Ach, dodam jeszcze, że tego drewna mojego byłoby niewiele (tyle co na tym rzucie kamienia + tam gdzie jest taka żaluzja między oknami) ale za to wszystko od północy. Między oknami będzie "chronione" okapem, wokół drzwi jest wnęka więc powinno mieć sucho, ale na garażu nic go nie chroni. 

http://z500.pl/projekty/127/elewacje...ja_front_0.jpg

----------


## am76

> do muru przyklejony jest styropian, 15cm, platinum +.
> 
> następnie poziomo co metr kontrłata, przykręcona śrubami z kołkiem rozporowym 22cm.
> 
> do niej deska szalunkowa-boazeria, 16cm szeroka, 2cm gruba (30zł/m2), gładka, bez zadziorów , od tyłu z nacięciami przeciwpręznymi, nie paczy się, na pióro wpust.
> 
> przestrzeń powietrzna między deską i styropianem dje nadzieje,że nie zgnije, jest wentylowana - kilka otworów na górze i dole załatwia sprawę.
> 
> góralskich domów się nie maluje, stoją surowe 200 lat, warto jedynie myć raz na rok. ewentualnie drwenochron, ale żaden lakier!!!


Czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że masz normalnie ocieplony budynek styropianem i na nim poprostu poziome łaty? Gdzie bym nie pytał fachowców to mówią, że musi być pełny stelarz na elewacji i pomiędzy nim ocieplenie - jak dla mnie to trochę tak jakby zawiesić na domu murowanym dom szkieletowy  :smile: 

Trochę czasu minęło już od twojego postu - jak się sprawuje elewacja? Czy może ktoś jeszcze zastosował podobne rozwiązanie?

----------


## jarett

Mój majster też twierdzi, że wystarczy normalnie położyć styro, dla pewności pociągnać go jeszcze klejem i siatką i na to łaty i na to dechy. 

Mnie tylko interesi trwałość tego drewna !  :smile:

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*jarett* pod podbitkę tylko wełna nie styropian. Trwałość będzie większa jak dla tynku mineralnego na elewacji  :big grin:  
Twój Majster żyje z metrów, tych położonych.

----------


## am76

Czyli mówicie, że będzie dobrze jak się łaty da na styropian i to wszystko na kołkach rozporowych? Z tego co mi się wydaje rozwiązanie to może być korzystne cenowo. Zastanawiam się nad jedną rzeczą - 17 cm styropian + 5 cm łata + 10 cm w ścianie = 32cm kołek. Gdzie i za ile można takie kołki kupić? (do porothermu 25cm)

Ciekawe że firmy od elewacji drewnianych lubią tylko wełnę i pełne konstrukcje.




> pod podbitkę tylko wełna nie styropian.


Czemu tak radzisz?

----------


## orvis

Trochę na temat układania desek elewacyjnych i ocieplenia znajdziecie tu:

http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...6344_24336.htm

i np tu:

http://www.ekodrewno.pl/montazdrewna/

Cała oferta na elewacje drewniane zawiera sie w kilku modelach, na stronach dystrybutorów są też informacje na temat impregnacji.

----------


## am76

A  no właśnie, ale żaden producent/wykonawca nie ma w ofercie elewacji w której kontrukcja (łaty) przykręcone są na styropianie. Mogą być co najwyżej na jakiejś formie dystansów. Zastanawiam się po co te dystanse? Niektórzy cały dom stawiają na  styropianie a tutaj styropian nie może być dystansem dla elewacji? 

Pytanie czy eksperymentować na swoim domu?

----------


## bogdan77

am76-znalazłeś coś jeszcze na ten temat? Też jesteśmy zainteresowani. Bardzo (!) podoba mi się drewno na elewacji-jest to też sposób na wizualne obniżenie
poddasza użytkowego, ale boję się że  w miejscu łat przykręconych do ściany (porotherm25) zrobią się mostki cieplne itp.
Przykręcenie łat "na styropianie" bardziej by mi odpowiadało, ale czy jest to praktykowane??
Czy ktoś ma taką elewację?

----------


## KamaG

podciągam temat bo zainteresowana jestem, pokażcie Wasze drewno na elewacjach...

----------


## malmuc

Czesc elewacji mam w drewnie, dokładnie górną czesc domu. Wisi sobie od wrzesnia 2009 wiec to za krótko zeby oceniac jak drewienko to znosi, ale wrazenie jest niesamowite. Pod deskami mam styropian, a łaty przykręcone są do porotermu. Poprzednia zima była cieplejsza od tegorocznej, w pomieszczeniach na pietrze tej zimy było znacznie cieplej, hmmmm troche to dziwne bo deski polozone są z fugą ,a nie na pióro-wpust  :smile: . W kazdym razie ciesze się że oprócz tego ze jest pieknie to i cieplej

----------


## KamaG

*malmuc* a gdzie ja mogę te Twoje dechy zobaczyć? bo nie widzę dziennika a i w komentarzach fotek też nie widzę  :sad:

----------


## m3 - el***ne

Jeżeli chodzi o elewacje drewniane to niestety nie polecam - wymagają ciągłej impregnacji, a i tak po paru latach są zniszczone. Sami wykonaliśmy już kilka elewacji z drewna, ale płytowego - ze sprasowanej celulozy, z fornirem drewnianym. Nie dość że mają wymiar powyżej 1200x3600mm to jeszcze po zamontowaniu nie wymagają żadnej dodatkowej pracy. Polecam!! 
*[ moderowano - reklama ]*

----------


## Moniaq

Z nieba spadł mi ten wątek bo jestem na etapie robienia elewacji z drewna

----------


## Malgorzatka

Podbijam temat. Malmuc pokaz te fotki! Ja mam w projekcie caly garaz i spory kawal domu obity drewniana elewacja i juz sie boje chociaz dom jeszcze w powijakach.

----------


## tomclav

Łączył ktoś z Was na elewacji deski drewiane z panelami metalowymi? takimi jak np ma pruszyński, moze się ktoś pochwalić zdjęciami?

----------


## ewa34

Witam,
Proszę o poradę dotyczącą drewna na elewację , chciałabym by finalnie budynek wykończony był drewnem w ciepły miodowym odcieniu ( tynki będą białe ) , czy możecie mi polecić jakiś rodzaj drewna , który bez bejcowania osiągnie taką barwę??? konsultowałam już to z kilkoma fachowcami i co jeden to inna odpowiedz , może to być drewno lakierowane , ale tylko dla zabezpieczenia , nie chciałabym by było po prostu wybarwiane. pozdrawiam

----------


## PiotrMaruszak

Najważniejsze w pszypadku żywotności elewacji jest odpowiedni dobór drewna. Różne gatunki mają odmienną trwałość w zależnośći od tego parametru mogą przetrwać od 10 do 60 lat. Ale konserwowane odpowienio oczywiście dłuzej. Drewno moze być twarde np dąb lub kasztan. Jedyna wada to cena ale zato nie musi być suszone, a pozatym ma bardzo długą żywotność. Często jednak wybiera sie drewno miekkie jak sosna świerk czy też modrzew. To natomiiast trzeba od czasu do czasu zabezpieczac odpowiendnimi srodkami. Drewno miekkie musi być suszone z wilgotnością 15-18 %

Jednak bez dobrze wykonanych detali nawet najlepsze drewno nie przetrwa lat. Więc trzeba je dobrze wykonać. 
Ważna jest pustka powietrzna, min 19mmm. Służy do wentylacji zawilgoconego drewna.
Łaty w rozstawie max 600mm, mogą też być rzadziej ale to zalezy od efektu jaki chce się osiagnąc. Gdy np deski układane śa pod kątem wówczas nalezy robić z mniejszym odstępem.
Ocieplenie jezeli wymagane to trzeba zastosowac najlepiej wełnę ma dużo lepsze właściwości od sytorpianu no i oczywiści folię.
Wszystkie wkręty zalecane są ze stali nierdzewnej, ostatecznie ocynkowane.

Najwazniejsze jednak jest zrozumienie jak dokładnie drewno pracuje na elewacji. Ponieważ jest to materiał organiczny pod wplywem wilgoci kurczy się i rozciąga. Więc należy zastosować odpowiednie szpary pomiędzy deskami elewacyjnymi dla tolerancji. W zależności czy jest układane poziomo czy pionowo każda kombinacja ma inne zasady układania. Gdy np. deski układa się ze szparą pomiędzy tak ze widać za nimi folię, należy zadbać o odpowiedni dobór z ochroną na promienie słoneczne. Deski układane pionowo raczej stosuje się z tak zwaną przerwą na poziomie stropu. Wygląda jak linia gdzie schodzą się deski. Jest to bardzo ważne ponieważ w wyniku zawilgocenia drewno wydłuża się powodując wybrzuszenie, gdy drewno styka się. Jest jeszcze wiele zasad które należy uwzględnić.

Kolor mozna uzyskac w sposób narutalny,  czyli odpowiedni gatunek drewna. Ale nie wiem czy to jest najbardziej ekonomiczne rozowiazanie.
Wiecej na moim blogu. projekt-wd.blogspot.com

Dodam jescze na zakończenie ze najstarsze elewacje drwniane mają po kilkaset lat zachowały się w Norwegi. Wiele również dużo młodszych zachoało się w stanach.

----------


## ve**rd**

A co sądzicie o wstawce drewnianej, którą coraz częściej obserwujemy w nowoczesnym budownictwie.
Zastanawiam się czy to jest naturalne drewno, czy tylko drewnopochodne.
Okropnie mi się to podoba- np wstawka drewniana pomiędzy np. oknami na tle białej elewacji.
Czy ma ktoś doświadczenia w tym kierunku?

----------


## dagmar_24

Podciągam
Witam
My też interesujemy się elewacją częściowo z drewna, tylko też mamy problem jak to zrobić, bo wolelibyśmy styropian niż wełnę tylko jak to zamontować na warstwie ocieplenia 20cm styropianu (dom z Ytong), czy są takie kołki rozporowe żeby te łaty przykręcić???
A jak wełna i ruszt to jak to połączyć z dołem domu na którym ma być tynk mineralny i styropian?
Coraz częściej widzi się takie wstawki w nowych domach tylko jak to wykonać łącząc dwie różne elewacje ???
Proszę o rady

----------


## dejfit

> My też interesujemy się elewacją częściowo z drewna, tylko też mamy problem jak to zrobić, bo wolelibyśmy styropian niż wełnę tylko jak to zamontować na warstwie ocieplenia 20cm styropianu (dom z Ytong), czy są takie kołki rozporowe żeby te łaty przykręcić???


Ściągnij sobie katalogi firm EJOT, Gunnebo albo Fischer. W razie czego dzwoń do doradców technicznych firm i doradzą co i jak połączyć.




> A jak wełna i ruszt to jak to połączyć z dołem domu na którym ma być tynk mineralny i styropian?


Co chcesz łączyć z dołem domu i po co ?

----------


## dagmar_24

Dejfit to cz y ja mogę tak zrobić? 

Czy mogę dać styropian na całości domu, np 150, potem u góry zamocować na kołki łaty (na długich kołkach przez ten styropian), między nie styropian i na to kontr łaty i deskę elewacyjną a na dół dod. styropian żeby to wyrównać z górną elewacją czy to jest bzdurą co wymyśliliśmy ??
Dom nie może mieć mostków termicznych na ścianach, to czy te śruby nie będą nimi??

----------


## dejfit

Gdybym robił teraz elewację drewnianą to do ściany przykręciłbym łaty prostopadle do ziemi. Między łaty wełnę. Następnie kontrłaty - równolegle do ziemi. Między kontrłaty drugą warstwę wełny tym razem w poziomie.  Schemat dokładnie ten sam jak przy docieplaniu dachu.  Następnie folia chroniąca izolację przed zawilgoceniem, na folię listwa ok 3-4cm grubości dokręcona do kontrłat. Na listwę deski elewacyjne. W ten sposób to widzę, ale nie jestem budowlańcem. 

Można też do ściany przykręcić kątowniki ciesielskie - będą pełnić rolę dystansu i podtrzymywać łaty.  Następnie położyć pierwszą warstwę ocieplenia np. 10cm.  Następnie do wystających kątowników dokręcić łaty, między łaty kolejne np. 10 cm ocieplenia na to folia, listwa i dopiero elewacja. Łączniki do drewna robią firmy Domax, Koelner, Gah Alberts, Simpson Strong Tie, Multigrip pewnie jakieś lokalne też znajdziesz. 

Dziurawienie izolacji to zawsze mostek termiczny - w Twojej wersji punktowy. Pytaj budowlańców czy tak może być. Dla mnie średnio to wygląda, ale ja się nie znam  :wink:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Dodaję sobie wąteczek, będę śledzić z uwagą.
 :wink:

----------


## dagmar_24

> Dziurawienie izolacji to zawsze mostek termiczny - w Twojej wersji punktowy. Pytaj budowlańców czy tak może być. Dla mnie średnio to wygląda, ale ja się nie znam


dzięki za odpowiedź, problem w tym że ja nie chcę waty, bo deskowanie będzie częściowe a resztę to tynk a jego łatwiej i taniej położyć na styropianie.
co do tych mostków to każdy ma inne zdanie, a nikt nie umie doradzić jak je wyeliminować  :sad: 
Mówią że deski przykręcone bezpośrednio do muru to też mostek i jak tu być mądrym  :Confused: 

i tak naprawdę to dalej nie wiem jak to prawidłowo zrobić, aby wstawki z drewna wyglądały zarówno ładnie jak i były dobrze połączone z izolacją  :sad: 

Może ktoś jeszcze się na ten temat wypowie, przecież coraz więcej się takich domów widzi

----------


## qqlio

> dzięki za odpowiedź, problem w tym że ja nie chcę waty, bo deskowanie będzie częściowe a resztę to tynk a jego łatwiej i taniej położyć na styropianie.
> co do tych mostków to każdy ma inne zdanie, a nikt nie umie doradzić jak je wyeliminować 
> Mówią że deski przykręcone bezpośrednio do muru to też mostek i jak tu być mądrym 
> 
> i tak naprawdę to dalej nie wiem jak to prawidłowo zrobić, aby wstawki z drewna wyglądały zarówno ładnie jak i były dobrze połączone z izolacją 
> 
> Może ktoś jeszcze się na ten temat wypowie, przecież coraz więcej się takich domów widzi



Nie dajmy sie zwariowac - niedlugo kable telefoniczne beda ocieplane...

Wersja z przymocowaniem lat do juz istniejacego styropianu (przez styro do sciany na kolkach) na pewno nie wplynie na izolacyjnosc domu. Problem z tym, ze to chyba nie za bardzo zgodne ze sztuka... Wszedzie pisza o latach bezposrednio do sciany - pewnie taka praca drewna. A szkoda, bo u mnie juz jest warstwa styro wykonczona klejem na siatce. A tez wstawki z drewna kusza...

Jesli chodzi o laty do muru bezposrednio, to jesli zrobi sie w 2 krokach (pion i poziom) to izolacja bedzie "przerwana" tylko na stykach lat - nie martwilbym sie tym, o ile wykonawca albo dobrze upcha welne przy latach albo uszczelni pianka (wersja ze styropianem).
Faktycznie przerwanie ocieplenia na calych dlugosciach lat (gdy robi sie jeden rzad lat na grubosc ocieplenia) juz rodzi pewne watpliwosci.

Pzdr

----------


## dejfit

> Wersja z przymocowaniem lat do juz istniejacego styropianu (przez styro do sciany na kolkach) na pewno nie wplynie na izolacyjnosc domu.


Istotą każdej izolacji jest jej ciągłość - tak mówią  :big grin: 




> Problem z tym, ze to chyba nie za bardzo zgodne ze sztuka... Wszedzie pisza o latach bezposrednio do sciany - pewnie taka praca drewna.


To nie ma nic wspólnego z pracą drewna. Zamontujesz łaty wysuszone do 12-15% wilgotności to nie będzie zauważalnie "pracować". Można dać kątowniki ciesielskie, położyć ocieplenie a do kątowników(które będą wystawać) dokręcić łaty. Nie musi być do ściany.   




> A szkoda, bo u mnie juz jest warstwa styro wykonczona klejem na siatce. A tez wstawki z drewna kusza...


Podziuraw izolację przecież 


> (przez styro do sciany na kolkach) na pewno nie wplynie na izolacyjnosc domu





> Jesli chodzi o laty do muru bezposrednio, to jesli zrobi sie w 2 krokach (pion i poziom) to izolacja bedzie "przerwana" tylko na stykach lat - nie martwilbym sie tym, o ile wykonawca albo dobrze upcha welne przy latach albo uszczelni pianka (wersja ze styropianem).


Dokładnie !!! Izolacja w pionie a następnie w poziomie fragmentu elewacji drewnianej i nie ma się czym przejmować. Wkręty koniecznie ze stali A2.

----------


## Ajdaniu

Witam serdecznie,
Przygotowuję się do wykonania elewacji drewnianej na ścianach szczytowych. Chcę zrobić ruszt krzyżowy (2x7,5 cm.). Łaty będę mocował do muru kołkami rozporowymi. Nie wiem jednak, jak najlepiej zamocować kontrłatę: czy także na kołki do muru (tylko jak to zrobić skoro już będzie zamocowana łata?), czy może wystarczy przymocować ją długimi wkrętami do łaty?
Jeśli ktoś mógłby pomóc ...

----------


## Bart

spokojnie wystarczy wkrętami do łaty. Sam tak robiłem, tylko łaty były 6x4.

----------


## Ajdaniu

> spokojnie wystarczy wkrętami do łaty. Sam tak robiłem, tylko łaty były 6x4.


Podany przeze mnie wymiar (2x7,5 cm) wskazuje na zastosowanie podwójnego rusztu każdy o wysokości 7,5 cm. Ruszt oczywiście będzie szerszy (4,5 cm).
Tak sobie myślę czy czasem nie zrobić rusztu z różnej grubości łat. Pierwsza warstwa 10 cm mocowana kołkami, a druga 5 cm mocowana wkrętami (zawsze to trochę mniejsze obciążenie wkrętów).
Ale może ktoś robił inaczej?

----------


## Bart

> Podany przeze mnie wymiar (2x7,5 cm) wskazuje na zastosowanie podwójnego rusztu każdy o wysokości 7,5 cm. Ruszt oczywiście będzie szerszy (4,5 cm).


I tak też zrozumiałem. Ja zastosowałem również podwójny ruszt tylko z łat 6x4. Pierwszy był montowany kołkami szybkiego montażu a drugi wkrętami do łat. Pomiędzy pierwsze łaty dałem wełnę  5 cm i na to wiatroizolację. W drugą warstwę nie dawałem nic gdyż nie zależało mi na grubej warstwie ocieplenia (mam 36 cm mur z betonu komórkowego 500).

----------


## jarett

Chcę odświeżyć temat bo stoję przed pilną potrzebą wyboru drewna na elewację. 
Najważniejszym moim problemem jest wybór optymalnego gatunku. Optymalnego znaczy takiego za którego niepotrzebnie nie przepłacę. 

Elewacji w drewnie będzie około 40m2. Będzie malowana dwukrotnie lazurą Remmersa. 
Marzy mi się drewno egzotyczne ale przy cenach sięgających 150 zł za m2 musiałbym dac z 6000 zł za sam materiał. 
Świerk kosztuje 20-30 zł czyli 1200 za całość. 
Modrzew koło 100 - czyli 4000.
Różnice są więc bardzo duże. 

Ale pytanie czy naprawdę trwałość modrzewia zrekompensuje 4krotnie większą cenę?
Czy to prawda, że modrzew wyrzuca z siebie bardzo dużo żywicy, która może nawet plamić elewację?
Czy to prawda, że świerk dobrze trzyma kształt?

----------


## Bart

> Ale pytanie czy naprawdę trwałość modrzewia zrekompensuje 4krotnie większą cenę?
> Czy to prawda, że modrzew wyrzuca z siebie bardzo dużo żywicy, która może nawet plamić elewację?
> Czy to prawda, że świerk dobrze trzyma kształt?


Drogo za ten modrzew. Ja w zeszłym roku płaciłem zdaje się ok 26/m2 za deskę  22mm gruba szeroka145mm długa 4m. Niestety nie była frezowana od spodu. Poszukaj w lokalnych tartakach.
Fakt modrzew mocno żywicuje. Są środki które usuwają żywicę, ale ja ich nie stosowałem i jak na razie jest ok. (tylko w dwóch miejscach wyszła ale jest niezauważalne)

----------


## mazo

Ja też myślę o modrzewiu, ale syberyjskim. Cena będzie wyższa. I też nie wiem, czy decydować się właśnie na ten gatunek. No i cały czas myślę, co zrobić, żeby nie szarzał...

----------


## jarett

> Drogo za ten modrzew. Ja w zeszłym roku płaciłem zdaje się ok 26/m2 za deskę  22mm gruba szeroka145mm długa 4m. Niestety nie była frezowana od spodu. Poszukaj w lokalnych tartakach.


 Masz gdzieś fotki tego modrzewia? dużo ma to to sęków? Czy zabezpieczałeś?

Po głębszym zastanowieniu mam pewne obawy co do kupna najtańszego drewna. To ma być główny akcent elewacji i nie chciałbym żeby za 5 lat zgnił i zjadły go robaki i nadawał się do wymiany. Dlatego coraz mocniej zastanawiam się nawet nad drewnem egzotycznym, nawet kosztem zmniejszenia powierzchni, która będzie nim pokryta (mam kilka pomysłów jak to ułożyć). Tylko też nie wiem czy warto - przydałby się ktoś kto ma porównanie jeśli chodzi o różne gatunki.

----------


## Bart

Niestety nie mam zdjęć (mam awersję do aparatów), ale sęków dużo nie było - jeżeli już to b.małe. Malowałem lakierobejcą LEVI'sa. O trwałość to z pewnością nie ma się co martwić. Modrzew należy do jednych z najbardziej odpornych w polskich warunkach. Towar był moim zdaniem jakościowo ok. (żadnych robaków i z pewnością wytrzyma kilkadziesiąt lat - oczywiście odmalowanie elewacji co ok 5 lat)

----------


## mmmysia

Witam wszystkich,ja również będę niedługo szczęśliwą  posiadaczką drewnianej elewacji.Początkowo planowaliśmy z mężem cedr ale po wycenie szczęki nam opadły.Ostatecznie stanęło na garapi.Jedna z forumowiczek ma elewację i taras z tego drewna - cudnie to wygląda.No ale jeśli kogoś stać to polecam cedr,trwałe i piękne drewno.

----------


## jarett

a jakaż to cena tak powala jeśli chodzi o ten cedr i jak się różni od teog całego garapi?

To twoje drewno to jakiś taki jaśniejszy kolor (takiego szukam)? Gdzie je kupowałaś?

----------


## mmmysia

> a jakaż to cena tak powala jeśli chodzi o ten cedr i jak się różni od teog całego garapi?
> 
> To twoje drewno to jakiś taki jaśniejszy kolor (takiego szukam)? Gdzie je kupowałaś?


No jeszcze zależy jaki profil,my chcieliśmy zetkę-około 220 zł za metr cedru obecnie,bo jak braliśmy pod uwagę to kosztował dużo taniej.Cedr jest sprowadzany z Kanady więc każda podwyżka waluty wiąże się z wyższą ceną.Garapia wyjdzie nas o 50 zł.taniej na metrze jeśli chodzi o całościową wycenę elewacji.W związku z tym że będziemy mieli 350 metrów elewacji w drewnie(razem z podbitką) to końcowa  różnica jest dla nas duża.Elewację będzie nam robić firma z Poznania.Jeśli chodzi o kolor to garapia ma odcień ciepły miodowy,jeśli chcesz zobaczyć na zdjęciach to jedna z forumowiczek ma(Domek w mieście-projekt indywidualny).Nam będą kłaść w październiku.Jej robiła inna firma,początkowo była zadowolona ale ostatnio napisała mi na privie że odradza ich usługi.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Mmmysia,
chętnie obejrzałabym ten Dziennik o którym piszesz...

Możesz wrzucić tu linka ?
 :wink:

----------


## mmmysia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...k+mie%C5%9Bcie

----------


## AGA NR 1

Dzięki.
 :Lol: 
Już tam lecę.

----------


## jarett

AAA!! dzięki !!
znalazłem - kolor jest perfekcyjny!
Dokładnie czegoś takiego szukam.
U nas na szczęście drewna nie będzie dużo, dlatego cena za m2 nie gra jakiejś ogromnej roli, a większą estetyka i trwałość.

----------


## mmmysia

Jeśli cena nie gra roli to zastanów się nad cedrem,moim zdaniem jest jeszcze ładniejszy.Miałam w domu próbkę tylko zaolejowaliśmy i wyszedł super kolorek,chociaż mojemu mężowi z kolei garapia bardziej się podoba :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## jarett

cedr, przynajmniej ten który widziałem, jest dla mnie zbyt ciemny i jakiś taki wpadający w czerwień.
garapia ma idealny kolor, a trwałość pewnie jest zbliżona

----------


## netspiker

Deski mają być zamontowane do stelaża, pod którym ma się zmieścić 15 cm styro.
Znalazłem producenta stalowych kątowników i waham się nad wyborem odpowiednich.
Czy takie wąskie *k150* (150x50x40) montowane co 50 cm będą wystarczające?
Czy wymagane będą te z przetłoczeniem *k15p* (150x150x65)?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Deski mają być zamontowane do stelaża, pod którym ma się zmieścić 15 cm styro.


Dużo będziesz tego deskowania robił? Czy dobrze rozumiem, że między te kątowniki (zamocowanie do ściany) będzie styro, a kątowniki będą wystawać kilka cm do przykręcenia stelaża i na niego dechy?

Przymierzam się do wykonania takiego "systemu" dla siebie (będę robił około 100m2) i raczej będę robił wsporniki specjalnie do tego. Jeszcze muszę parę rzeczy przemyśleć, głównie udźwig (gęstość mocowania wsporników). Sprawą dla mnie istotną są również mostki punktowe, ale i na to mam jakiś plan  :smile:  jak będę miał kompletny pomysł, poddam forumowej krytyce.

----------


## netspiker

> Dużo będziesz tego deskowania robił? Czy dobrze rozumiem, że między te kątowniki (zamocowanie do ściany) będzie styro, a kątowniki będą wystawać kilka cm do przykręcenia stelaża i na niego dechy?


120 m2 na ścianach szczytowych i kolankowych. Kątowniki zamierzam zamocować w siatce co 50 cm, położyć pierwszą warstwę 10 cm styro, przykręcić łaty, położyć drugą wartwę 5 cm styro z przesunięciem w pionie i posiomie względem pierwszej, kontrłaty, deski.

Ponawiam pytanie czy te wąskie niesymetryczne będą dobre, czy lepiej zamocować te szerokie wzmacniane? Nie muszę dodawać, że opcja druga to wyższy koszt o ok. 1200 zł.

----------


## grzeniu666

Nie silę się na obliczenia, ale nie bardzo wyobrażam sobie potrzeby zastosowania tak gęsto takiego "monstera"  :smile:  mam takie akurat w ścianie, uwierz - potęga! Co do gęstości ja zakładam zagęszczenie w module 60cm aby móc mocować równolegle z przyklejaniem płyt styro (kolejna płyta styro przykrywa "stopkę" kątownika, itd.). Jeśli ktoś wie jak podejść do policzenia tego sam bardzo chętnie się dowiem (zawsze pozostaje powrót do szkoły).

----------


## suj

Wraz z wykonawcą mojej elewacji długo zastanawialiśmy się nad  konstrukcją wsporczą dla desek elewacyjnych. Wymyśliliśmy system, który  mam nadzieję że się sprawdzi. Sciana nośna z betonu komórkowego. W niej  osadzone na kotwy chemiczne pręty gwintowane fi.10. Pracują trochę  nietypowo na zginanie ale zastosowana ich ilość pozwala mi raczej spać  spokojnie. W odstępach poziomych 0,6 m na wysokość drewnianej części  elewacji wklejone są po trzy pręty. Na nie nanizane jest ocieplenie w  postaci wełny. Następnie nakrętka, podkładka i pionowa łata z suszonego  drewna świerkowego. W łacie wywiercony otwór kryjący następną podkładkę i  nakrętkę. Następną warstwą jest membrana wiatroizolacyjna. Na to trzy  rzędy poziomych, suszonych łat co daje odstęp około 0,5 m pomiędzy nimi.  Poziome łaty przykryte sa taśmą, której pierwotne zastosowanie to  oddzielenie membrany dachowej od kontrłat. Zdecydowaliśmy się na takie  oddzielenie aby nie mieszać "systemów walutowych", to znaczy drewna łat z  drewnem elewacji. Deski elewacyjne z Western Red Cedar przykrecone  nierdzewnymi wkrętami. Prace były wykonywane późną jesienią zeszłego  roku i temperatury nie pozwoliły na zaolejowanie całości. Jest  zaolejowana tylko jedna ściana i jest lekko ciemniejsza od pozostałych.  Najchętniej zostawił bym tą elewację w stanie surowym bo taka podoba mi  się najbardziej ale chyba trzeba będzie niebawem zaolejować pozostałe  ściany. I jeszcze fotka. Niestety nie mam zdjęcia konstrukcji wsporczej  ale być może mój wykonawca będzie czymś dysponował to może dodam w  późniejszym terminie. Mimo wielu negatywnych opinii na temat drewna na  elewacji moim zdaniem coś w nim jest i będąć świadom konsekwencji się na  takowe rozwiązanie zdecydowałem.

----------


## grzeniu666

*suj*, przy BK mostki mniejsze. A masz szczelinę wentylacyjną między tą membraną a deskami? Ja też robię deski wiedząc że będą mniej czy bardziej wymagające w utrzymaniu, chyba jednak tylko na wys. parteru więc łatwiej z konserwacją, i jak coś spadnie to mniej strasznie  :smile:

----------


## suj

> ...A masz szczelinę wentylacyjną między tą membraną a deskami?...


Mam nadzieję że tak. Wiatroizolacja wywinięta jest na ostatni rząd klinkieru i przyklejona. Pomiędzy klinkierem a deskami jest mała szczelina. Od góry wylotem tej cyrkulacji będą otwory wentylacyjne w podbitce. Wiatroizolacja dociśnięta jest do poziomych łat tylko w miejscach przecięć pion/poziom a poza tym nie dolega ściśle do łat poziomych zapewniajac cyrkulację powietrza za deskami.

----------


## grzeniu666

*suj*, o ile ja wiem, to wentylacja powinna być góra-dół, dlatego chyba przy deskach pionowo robi się podwójny ruszt (?), a Ty masz poziomą "tamę" tam gdzieś? Szczelina wentylacyjna z tego co pamiętam powinna mieć ze 3cm.

----------


## suj

Podwójny krzyżowy rusz jest, tyle że pomiedzy pionowymi a poziomymi łatami mam wiatroizolację. Byc może błędem było nie danie wiatroizolacji warstwę głębiej (pomiędzy wełnę a pionowe łaty) ale pokusą było łatwe mocowanie wiatroizolacji tackerem do pionowych łat vs. bawienie się w "nabijanie jej" na jeżyka z prętów gwintowanych i uszczelnianie łaczeń. Nie jest ona specjalnie naciągnieta ale nie sądzę aby zapewniała 3 cm szczeliny.  Na całe szczęście większość rozwiązań było mojego pomysłu a na siebie przecież nie będę jakoś specjalnie się wkurzał :smile:  Dodatkowo z tego co pamiętam spodnia część desek elewacyjnych po złożeniu nie stanowi też zupełnie płaskiej powierzchni i występują szczeliny w miejscach łączeń poszczególnych desek. Zobaczymy za lat kilka jak to się będzie sprawowało, w razie W z godnością przyznam się do porażki :smile:

----------


## mp_krk

Witajcie, jestem przed ociepleniem ścian zewn ....styropianem. Jednak na część planujemy dać deskę elewacyjną i pod nią z tego co czytałem najlepiej jest zbudowac stelaż i ułożyć wełnę w dwóch warstwach. na to wiatroizolacja... Czy można zastosować wełnę z rolki, której zostało mi trochę z ocieplenia poddasza?

----------


## sol26

mam zamiar gdzie niegdzie umieścić na elewacji drewno - np między okanmi, i zastanawiam się czy nie leipeij będzie położyć taki panel elwacyjny http://www.plastivan.pl/oferta/elewa...itka/beltecto/ niż drewno - tańszy i nie trzeba konserwować - czy ktoś ma już doświadczenie posiada taki panel elewacyjny??

----------


## mp_krk

czy grubość deski na elewacje moze byc taka sama jak podbitki?

mam ofertę na deske sosnową gr 18mm za 22zl/m2, ktora chce zastosowac na podbitke dachu i zastanawiam sie czy nie bylaby ok jako deska elewacyjna (fragmenty elewacji drewn. beda na polowie pd. sciany szczytowej, na pn. scianie szczytowej i na scianie kolankowej od wsch.

co o tym sadzicie? czy byloby ok przy impregnacji np lazura ochronna o wysokiej odpornosci 3v3 2x?

----------


## lukasza

> mam zamiar gdzie niegdzie umieścić na elewacji drewno - np między okanmi, i zastanawiam się czy nie leipeij będzie położyć taki panel elwacyjny http://www.plastivan.pl/oferta/elewa...itka/beltecto/ niż drewno - tańszy i nie trzeba konserwować - czy ktoś ma już doświadczenie posiada taki panel elewacyjny??


Cześć, po ile liczą za m2 tego Plastrvin? Mniej więcej ile za m2 systemu (jakieś listy startowe, zaczepy, śruby).

Ja w chwili obecnej bardzo przyglądam się sklejce. Można wykonać duże, prostokątne płyty na kształt profili z aluminium, które najczęściej są stosowane na biurowcach czy marketach. Taki dla mnie nowoczesny kształt z materiałem bardziej tradycyjnym. Sklejka jako drewno po obróbce (użyciu klejów) ma całkiem sporą odporność na czynniki atmosferyczne (sklejka wodoodporna + pomalowanie jej jakimś drewnochronem dla uzyskania koloru i ochrony). Jedyny minus że nie pasuje mi sklejka na podbitkę tak jak to sobie obmyśliłem (po wycięciu na ploterze) a chcę podbitkę mieć podobną do elewacji ścian szczytowych piętra..

----------


## georges

nie wolno Ci zastosowac wspomninej welny z rolki, do elewacji uzywa sie mat welnianych twardych, ktore nie akumuluja wilgoci.Dla elewacji drewnianych nadaje sie tylko welna  a nie styropian.Chodzi o miejsce punktu rosy Pozdrawim

----------


## jaboo

Z tego co mi wiadomo deska na elewację musi mieć minimum 15 mm  :smile:

----------


## ss1986

A zastanawiałeś się nad elewacją z WPC, HPL lub płytek cementowo włóknowych

----------


## acca5

czy wy też macie jakieś klocki na ekranie? mi to przeszkadza

----------


## mp_krk

> A zastanawiałeś się nad elewacją z WPC, HPL lub płytek cementowo włóknowych


nie, bo po pierwsze koszty wyjda znacznie wyzsze, po drugie nie pasuje to w zadnen sposób do naszej koncepcji

----------


## happyhonorata

Też bardzo podobają mi się drewniane elewacje, coś w tym stylu Canberry z Biura Lipińskich. Chyba nadszedł czas aby zgłębić czas na temat drewnianych elewacji, bo chcemy już niedługo wybrać projekt i trzeba się zdecydować.

----------


## stiffler

Witajcie,
podpowiedzcie proszę jak montować deski do rusztu tak by nie było noc widać? Przykręcanie przez deskę oczywiście szpeci a przez pióro jakoś nie wydaje się pewne ze względu na grubość pióra. Są jakieś odpowiednie łączniki? Klipsy? Jeśli tak to może jakiś link albo pod jakim hasłem tego szukać bo mam problem.

----------


## Felutek

Kolejna elewacja - tym razem dom szkieletowy (wlasny) - cedar olejowany impregnowany 2 razy

----------


## marek543

Witam,

Pytanie do mp_krk

Widzę z twoich ostatnich postów że myślisz o elewacji z sosny
Czy masz jakieś opinie ludzi którzy mają już elewację z tego drewna?

Sam mam mieć drewno na elewacji i po lataniu za wszelkiej maści drewnami egzotycznymi,  modrzewiami itp itd (nie wspominając o kosztach , a chcę mieć w drewnie 2 szczyty) zaczynam myśleć po prostu o sośnie + kolor/ochrona 

Na ten moment przelecieli mi podbitkę sosnową (własnie nie wiem czy to jest jakaś bejca,lazur) Remersem, cieśle twierdzą że dobre, zastanawiam się czy na elewacje nie strzelić tego samego

pozdrawiam

----------


## marek543

Witam,

Pytanie do mp_krk

Widzę z twoich ostatnich postów że myślisz o elewacji z sosny
Czy masz jakieś opinie ludzi którzy mają już elewację z tego drewna?

Sam mam mieć drewno na elewacji i po lataniu za wszelkiej maści drewnami egzotycznymi, modrzewiami itp itd (nie wspominając o kosztach , a chcę mieć w drewnie 2 szczyty) zaczynam myśleć po prostu o sośnie + kolor/ochrona 

Na ten moment przelecieli mi podbitkę sosnową (własnie nie wiem czy to jest jakaś bejca,lazur) Remersem, cieśle twierdzą że dobre, zastanawiam się czy na elewacje nie strzelić tego samego

pozdrawiam

----------


## marek543

Nikt z elewacją z sosny?
Proszę o poradę
Marek

----------


## mp_krk

> Witam,
> 
> Pytanie do mp_krk
> 
> Widzę z twoich ostatnich postów że myślisz o elewacji z sosny
> Czy masz jakieś opinie ludzi którzy mają już elewację z tego drewna?
> 
> Sam mam mieć drewno na elewacji i po lataniu za wszelkiej maści drewnami egzotycznymi, modrzewiami itp itd (nie wspominając o kosztach , a chcę mieć w drewnie 2 szczyty) zaczynam myśleć po prostu o sośnie + kolor/ochrona 
> 
> ...


Marek,

kontaktowałem się z jedną osobą z FM która ma sosnę na elewacji - generalnie jest zadowolona i nie widzi jakichś wad. Ja też zdecydowałem się na deski sosnowe na podbitkę i elewację, wiadomo ze pewnie modrzew czy egzotyk wytrzymają dłużej i nie będą wymagały takiej konserwacji i pracy, ale zdecydowała głównie cena. Zabezpieczyłem to przeciwgrzybicznie 2x bezbarwnym impregnatem, potem 2x lazura ochronna 3v3 o wysokiej odpornosci. Planuje wiosna jeszcze moze przelecieć raz lazura bezbarwna, bo troszke za ciemny kolor wyszedl. Ale generalnie z efektu wizualnego jestesmy zadowoleni, natomiast jak sie bedzie sprawowac...coz po 2 tygodniach jest ok, wiecej napisze za kilka lat :smile: 

Postaram sie zamiescic jakies zdj w najblizszym czasie...

----------


## marek543

dzięki za odpowiedź (!)

jeżeli mógłbyś podesłać jakieś foty (na forum lub priv) byłbym mega wdzięczny
co do sosny jestem przekonany na 99%

Marek

----------


## Yerenia

*mp_krk* czy mogłbys wyslac cena za m2 tej sosenki (na priv)

dzieki!

----------


## monikaszlek

Proszę o poradę kogoś bardziej zorientowanego w temacie. Mury mam grube na ok.37 cm. Planuję zrobić ocieplenie ze styropianu i na to elewację z desek. I właśnie mam pytanie jak gruby styropian muszę zastosować. Bo chyba przy tak grubych murach nie powinnam przesadzać?

----------


## zrtobtosam

Mam firmę w której kupiłem większość drewna na dom, poza głównymi ścianami.
Między innymi podbitkę, deskę tarasową i elewacyjną.
I o elewacyjnej słów kilka:
Ja użyłem jej do wykończenia elewacji wewnętrznej domu, czyli coś co zastąpiło mi zwykłą boazerię. Zależało mi na imitowaniu elewacji zewnętrznej, która ma wysokość 20 cm.
Deska elewacyjna której użyłem, ma grubość 2 cm, więc stanowi niewątpliwie dodatkowe ocieplenie, poza tym prezentuje się dobrze, więc cel osiągnięty  :smile: 
Nie wiem tylko jaki firma ma zasięg dostawy, podaję linka do deski którą wybrałem: TUTAJ.
Moja deska: Seca profil „Elk 19x189”, zainteresowany, prześlę zdjęcia wnętrza na maila, piszcie na priv-a.

----------


## TOMI1975

Kończę właśnie dom, którego fasada częściowo wykończona będzie drewnem. Zdecydowaliśmy się na deski ze świerka skandynawskiego, profil C dający prostą, wąską linię podziału między deskami oraz płaskie lico. Drewno zostało zabezpieczone bezbarwnym impregnatem - Vidaron. Mocowanie desek na haftry do łat. Jesteśmy zadowoleni. Na razie wykończona jest tylko szopa przy wejściu do domu. Po zrobieniu lekkiej mokrej odeskuję również fragmenty na elewacji domu. Pod deskowanie na domu daję kontrłaty 60x120 i łaty bodaj 30-50 czy cos takiego. Ocieplenie ze styropianu zaciągniętego klejem. Przestrzeń wentylowana około 30mm. Poniżej fotki końcowego rezultatu

----------


## wjaz

Efekt z daleka wygląda nieźle.  :smile: 
Ale co to są haftry? Masz może jakieś fotki mocowania?
Ile masz styropianu pod dechami?

Ja jestem jeszcze w trakcie prac - na razie wygląda to tak:

  

Do aluminiowych kątowników kręcone będą pionowe łaty - tak żeby uzyskać 2-3 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej - a do nich poziomo dechy elewacyjne (dokładnie takie jak u TOMIego powyżej)

----------


## TOMI1975

Hej, widzę, że podszedłeś profesjonalniej niz ja  :smile:  , dałeś aluminowe konsole. Będziesz miał mniejsze mostki, chociaż z drugiej strony drewno też jest niezłym izolatorem - mam na myśli kontrłaty. U mnie jest 12 cm styro zaciągniętego klejem - miedzy kontrłatami (mam deskowanie w układzie pionowym). Haftry to jtakie metalowe wygięte blaszki umożliwiające montaż desek bez konieczności ich dziurawienia wkrętami zarówno wpustu jak i lica. Haftry wsuwa sie we wpust i przybija do łaty. Proste i skuteczne, a także niedrogie, coś takiego:

http://www.sklepdlh.pl/elewacje-drew...cyjna-618.html

----------


## wjaz

Aha! Fajny patent.
Ale "przy montażu za pomocą blach montażowych FUCHS odległość między łatami nie może być większa niż 40cm" - to dla mnie już odpada. 

A czy korzystanie z tych haftr do montażu desek w poziomie nie oznacza, że wpust musi być na górze a pióro na dole?

----------


## TOMI1975

Ja akurat mam pionowe deskowanie więc kwestia góra-dół mnie nie dotyczy. W deskowaniu poziomym wpust powiniem być na dole IMHO, pióro jest przytrzymywane przez wpust górnej deski. Deska startowa w obu wariantach mocowania musi być mocowana wkrętem do deskowań. Łaty faktycznie co 40 cm ale kilka więcej krawędziaków nie robi dużego kosztu  :smile:  .
Fajne te Twoje domiszcze, osobiście mam słabość do długich "stodół" i ich różnych wariantów. Wyczytałem, że wybieliłes drewno ługiem, mógłbyś zapodać jakiegoś linka do tego konkretnego produktu i ewentualnie jakies zbliżenie wybielonej powierzchni (jakie drewno?)? Mam w planach wykańczanie części pomieszczeń, elementów schodów nielakierowanym drewnem i właśnie w kolorze zbliżonym jak najbardziej do białego, myślę o drewnie świerkowym.
pozdrawiam,

----------


## grzeniu666

*TOMI*, Jeśli wpust byłby na dole, oznaczałoby to montaż "od góry do dołu" czy dobrze rozumiem?
Czym jest warunkowane te 40cm? Bo jeśli chodzi o nośność to przecież zależy również od grubości i szerokości dechy? Ja u siebie planuję rozstaw łat (pionowych) do 50 cm, może bym zaryzykował...

*wjaz*, dlaczego te kątowniki z alu a nie z blachy (ocynk, nierdzewka)? Dawałeś (albo myślałeś o tym) jakieś podkładki termoizolujące pod te kątowniki, coby ograniczyć mostki punktowe. Dumam nad tematem, i wstępnie chyba planuję takie kątowniki ale zwężające się w kierunku lica elewacji (coś jak w bodaj konsolach Habe do klinkieru). Te nacięcia w styro (przy łączeniach) robiłeś celowo aby tam pianka "pracowała" z deskami czy jakiś innych względów? Ja płyty styro planuję dawać w poziomie a te kątowniki przykręcać na bieżąco w szczelinach przy ocielapniu, z przewiązaniem płyt styro o połowę, także taki mi wyjdzie rozstaw (50cm). Myślę jeszcze czy częściowo mocowania kątownikami nie zastąpić (lub uzupełnić) takimi szerokimi wkrętami-ślimakami z tworzywa do styro/XPS właśnie. Tak się mój projekt na deskę elewacyjną rysuje jak dotychczas.

Prawda, domek wjaza zapowiada się rewelacyjnie!  :smile:

----------


## stiffler

też własnie robie u siebie fragmenty na tych metalowych "klipsach" -  świetna sprawa. natomiast widzę, że DLh ma je w makabrycznej cenie - kupowałem (wysyłkowo) w http://www.drewnogamrat.pl/Inne.php - dużo taniej. Paczka 100szt. kosztuje 22,50. Mają też wersję "startową". Wszystko w wysokości 3,4,5,6mm zależnie od deski i służą pomocą - mi nic nie mówili o 40cm - robię różnie - głównie ok 45-50 ale w kilku odcinkach mam co 60cm i nie widze problemu.

----------


## grzeniu666

*stiffler*, dzięki za namiar, mają też obrazki  :smile: 

http://www.drewnogamrat.pl/Galeria.p...pg&startFrom=0

http://www.drewnogamrat.pl/Galeria.p...pg&startFrom=0

----------


## wjaz

> *wjaz*, dlaczego te kątowniki z alu a nie z blachy (ocynk, nierdzewka)? Dawałeś (albo myślałeś o tym) jakieś podkładki termoizolujące pod te kątowniki, coby ograniczyć mostki punktowe.


Szczerze? Aluminiowe blachy zaproponował mój wykonawca (tnie je z jakiegoś szerokiego profila - każdy taki kątownik ma 12cm wysokości) a ja się po prostu zgodziłem, bo nie miałem zbyt wiele do powiedzenia na ten temat. 
Podkładki mam. Kątowniki tylko na jednej ścianie mocowane są bezpośrednio do pustaka, a na wszystkich pozostałych najpierw idzie drewniana łata, a dopiero do niej mocowane są kątowniki. Jak elewacja ruszy dalej to wrzucę kolejne fotki, ale założenie jest takie, że frezujemy lekko styropian przy kątownikach na ok. 2cm, do frezów wciskamy zaimpregnowane łaty i mocujemy do kątowników, a do łat  kręcimy dechy na śruby .

Nie bardzo rozumiem o co chodzi z tymi nacięciami w styropianie? Dziury trzeba było wyciąć, żeby styropian lepiej pasował (styropian był frezowany). 

Pomysł z mocowaniem na haftry/raki/klipsy/blaszki jest fajny i porozmawiam o tym z wykonawcą. Z rysunków linkowanych przez grzenia666 rozumiem, że montaż robi się od góry do dołu - to chyba jedyny sposób, żeby skorzystać z klipsów i zachować prawidłowy układ piór i wpustów (pióra na górze)

----------


## grzeniu666

> Szczerze? Aluminiowe blachy zaproponował mój wykonawca (tnie je z jakiegoś szerokiego profila - każdy taki kątownik ma 12cm wysokości) a ja się po prostu zgodziłem, bo nie miałem zbyt wiele do powiedzenia na ten temat. 
> 
> Rozumiem, ja się waham, podpatrywałem systemowe rozwiązania i alu jest popularne, ale nie bardzo rozumiem w czym lepsze od stali (szczególnie nierdzewnej). Jeszcze myślę nad przekrojami...
> 
> Podkładki mam. 
> 
> A wolno spytać jakie? Tworzywo sztuczne czy jakaś mata (sam myślę o Pyrogelu 5mm, tylko nie wiem czy nie zbyt elastyczny).
> 
> Kątowniki tylko na jednej ścianie mocowane są bezpośrednio do pustaka, a na wszystkich pozostałych najpierw idzie drewniana łata, a dopiero do niej mocowane są kątowniki. Jak elewacja ruszy dalej to wrzucę kolejne fotki, ale założenie jest takie, że frezujemy lekko styropian przy kątownikach na ok. 2cm, do frezów wciskamy zaimpregnowane łaty i mocujemy do kątowników, a do łat  kręcimy dechy na śruby .
> ...


odp na • Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wjaz

> Coś mi te kolejności (łata, kątownik) nie pasują  no chyba że masz dwie łaty (od muru i od zewnątrz licowane ze styro, ale co wtedy z pustką powietrzną pod dechami...)?


Tak, na większości ścian mam 2 łaty - "dolną" przy murze i "górną", która częściowo będzie w styro i będzie wystawała 2-3cm poza styropian (żeby uzyskać przerwę wentylacyjną). Ta "dolna" łata jest moją podkładką. która w jakimś tam stopniu jakoś tam będzie izolować mur od kątownika.
Niestety, zapomniałem o szczegółowych zdjęciach, ale z daleka wyglądało to tak:







> Wyczytałem, że wybieliłes drewno ługiem, mógłbyś zapodać jakiegoś linka do tego konkretnego produktu i ewentualnie jakies zbliżenie wybielonej powierzchni (jakie drewno?)? Mam w planach wykańczanie części pomieszczeń, elementów schodów nielakierowanym drewnem i właśnie w kolorze zbliżonym jak najbardziej do białego, myślę o drewnie świerkowym.
> pozdrawiam,


Drewno ługowałem ługiem Fluggera. Jakoś nie widzę teraz ługu na ich stronie - jest tylko instrukcja ługowania podłóg: http://flugger.pl/Goer-det-selv/Inde...deling-ny.aspx

Wrzucam kilka fotek z moich próbek - widać pojedynczą i podwójną warstwę ługu i warstwę na 2 różnych bejcach + surowe drewno na górze - w świetle naturalnym (w świetle sztucznym różnica między żółcią drewna a wybielonymi powierzchniami wydaje się dużo większa). Ja wybielałem świeżą sosnową więźbę (na 2 kolejnych fotkach), więc nie mam pojęcia jak to się ma do schodów i podłóg. Forumowi podłogowcy nie lubią ługu Fluggera i stosują bardziej fachowe (i droższe) preparaty. Na pewno konieczne jest wykończenie powierzchni jakimś olejem lub lakierem, i na pewno warto zrobić sobie wcześniej próbki.

----------


## TOMI1975

Dzięki wjaz. O taki efekt wybielonego drewna mi chodziło. Będę szukał podobnego preparatu. Głównie myślałem o zastosowaniu ługu na drewnianej pełnej balustradzie wewn.

----------


## keramb

wjaz, wygląda całkiem dobrze ten Twój sposób mocowania. Frezowanie styro przy górnej łacie będzie trochę upierdliwe, tak mi się wydaje. A jak układasz styro na dolnej łacie, tzn. jak pokrywasz tą dolną łatę styropianem, bo tam chybą jakaś przestrzeń na grubość łaty pozostaje, nie? Zastanawiam się też jaka musi być grubość alu kątownika, żeby był wystarczająco sztywny?
Pozdrawiam,
keramb

----------


## wjaz

> wjaz, wygląda całkiem dobrze ten Twój sposób mocowania. Frezowanie styro przy górnej łacie będzie trochę upierdliwe, tak mi się wydaje. A jak układasz styro na dolnej łacie, tzn. jak pokrywasz tą dolną łatę styropianem, bo tam chybą jakaś przestrzeń na grubość łaty pozostaje, nie? Zastanawiam się też jaka musi być grubość alu kątownika, żeby był wystarczająco sztywny?


Nie rozumiem o jaką dolną łatę chodzi - łaty idą pionowo a deskowanie - poziomo.
Co do bruzd - mój wykonawca to gadżeciarz i jest świetnie wyposażony w różne ciekawe, "niszowe" urządzenia. Nawet się nie skrzywił kiedy powiedziałem mu, że będzie musiał zeszlifować 2 cm nadproża, żeby weszły okna, więc takie bruzdowanie w styropianie to pestka.
Przy okazji - bruzdy już gotowe, łaty pomalowane gruntem Sikkensa, zainstalowane w bruzdach i przykręcone do kątowników:







Zostało jeszcze tylko zapiankować szczeliny i można kręcić dechy.

----------


## grzeniu666

Jaką grubości ścianki zastosować dla kątowników wymiarów 21x4cm (h=10cm) ze stali. Wykonałem sztukę z blachy 2mm, pozornie wygląda solidnie, z tego co liczę będzie dźwigać z 5kg (każdy, rozstaw 50 x 80cm). Coś poradzicie?

----------


## bartekkolo

a co sądzicie o wykonaniu rusztu pod elewację drewnianą z profili aluminiowych UD i CD tak jak pod regipsy? Mam do wykonania na elewacji pasek na wysokość 70 cm  wokół budynku. Myślę o takim rozwiązaniu: do ściany z porothermu przymocowane pionowo za pomocą uchwytów profile CD60 co 1 metr, a do tego przykręcone w poziomie deski elewacyjne. Przestrzeń między rusztem aluminiowym wypełniona wełną z welonem szklanym. To powinno zapewnić sztywność konstrukcji i dobre wypełnienie izolacją.... tylko zastanawia mnie dlaczego nikt tak nie robi ?
A przy okazji dlaczego nie można do izolacji przestrzeni w ruszcie użyć wełny z rolki np. super-maty? czy chodzi o większą nasiąkliwość tej miękkiej wełny?

----------


## grzeniu666

> a co sądzicie o wykonaniu rusztu pod elewację drewnianą z profili aluminiowych UD i CD tak jak pod regipsy? ...


Obstawiam że będą zbyt słabe (jakie gr. to blaszka?). Poza tym jak byś nie izolował to i taka masz z tego liniowy mostek. Wątpię że wełna w jakikolwiek sposób poprawi "solidność" tego mocowania. Sądzę że tradycyjny ruszt pionowy z drewna będzie lepszy.

----------


## bartekkolo

wieszak ES 60 ma blachę grubości 1 mm, profil CD60 bodajże 0,5 mm. Ale przecież trzymają się na takich konstrukcjach ścianki z regipsów. Porównując wagę regipsu ok. 9 kg/m2 z wagą deski świerkowej elewacyjnej ok. 11kg/m2 to nie jest aż taka wielka różnica. Może trzeba by zagęścić stelaż np. co pół metra.....

----------


## mrTracy

> U mnie jest 12 cm styro zaciągniętego klejem - miedzy kontrłatami (mam deskowanie w układzie pionowym). Haftry to jtakie metalowe wygięte blaszki umożliwiające montaż desek bez konieczności ich dziurawienia wkrętami zarówno wpustu jak i lica. Haftry wsuwa sie we wpust i przybija do łaty. Proste i skuteczne, a także niedrogie, coś takiego:
> http://www.sklepdlh.pl/elewacje-drew...cyjna-618.html


Jesteś pewny że masz boazerię PIONOWĄ ? 
Na tych blaszkach da się to zrobić ? 

Chcę wykonać taką boazerię bez dziurawienia desek. Czy masz jakieś zdjęcia swojej elewacji ? na awatarze właściwie trudno coś dojrzeć....

----------


## Jagodzianka

Widziałam taką elewację u znajomych na takim nowym osiedlu we Wrocławiu - wygląda to po prostu fantastycznie!

----------


## TOMI1975

> Jesteś pewny że masz boazerię PIONOWĄ ? 
> Na tych blaszkach da się to zrobić ? 
> 
> Chcę wykonać taką boazerię bez dziurawienia desek. Czy masz jakieś zdjęcia swojej elewacji ? na awatarze właściwie trudno coś dojrzeć....


Ta jestem pewien.  :smile:   są różne haftry, inne są do elewacji, inne do wnętrz (delikatniejsze - są do nabycia w sieciówkach budowlanych). Dla pewności co mniej więcej 5 deskę kręciłem wkręt we wpust, tak aby oczywiście nie był widoczny i nie wypaczył deski. Wkręt z nierdzewki oczywiście.

----------


## kamuska

Witajcie, my z mężem również mamy drewnianą elewację. Niestety nie mogę pochwalić się specjalistyczną wiedzą w tym temacie, ponieważ deski do elewacji oraz montaż robili nam fachowcy z olsztyńskiej firmy Progresja. Mogę jednak przekazać coś, co usłyszałam od nich i co jednocześnie doskonale sprawdza się na moim domu. Aby elewacja drewniana spełniała swoje funkcje przez lata należy przede wszystkim zwrócić uwagę czy dostawca zastosował konstrukcyjną ochronę drewna. Polega to na tym, że deski zamówione akurat u tego naszego dostawcy były zaprojektowane w taki sposób, aby ich kształt sprzyjał np. odprowadzaniu wody.  Taki delikatnie zaokrąglony kształt profili drewnianych pomaga uniknąć miejsc, w których wilgoć pozostaje przez długi czas. My mamy elewację z modrzewia syberyjskiego. Elewacja jest już od 5 lat i powiem szczerze, że konstrukcyjna ochrona drewna spełnia swoje zadanie, dodatkowym czynnikiem jest tu również rodzaj drewna, ponieważ modrzew jest bardzo odporny na działanie warunków atmosferycznych i nie wymaga malowania. Z czasem zmieni barwę na srebrzysto-szarą(tak nam powiedziano), ale olejujemy elewację, żeby dłużej zachować jego naturalny kolor. Kiedy wybieraliśmy deski w Progresji, zdecydowaliśmy się na modrzew syberyjski, ponieważ w przypadku np. świerku, czy sosny koniecznie jest zabezpieczenie dodatkowe środkami impregnującymi.

----------


## _unnamed

> Witajcie, my z mężem również mamy drewnianą elewację. Niestety nie mogę pochwalić się specjalistyczną wiedzą w tym temacie, ponieważ deski do elewacji oraz montaż robili nam fachowcy z olsztyńskiej firmy Progresja. Mogę jednak przekazać coś, co usłyszałam od nich i co jednocześnie doskonale sprawdza się na moim domu. Aby elewacja drewniana spełniała swoje funkcje przez lata należy przede wszystkim zwrócić uwagę czy dostawca zastosował konstrukcyjną ochronę drewna. Polega to na tym, że deski zamówione akurat u tego naszego dostawcy były zaprojektowane w taki sposób, aby ich kształt sprzyjał np. odprowadzaniu wody.  Taki delikatnie zaokrąglony kształt profili drewnianych pomaga uniknąć miejsc, w których wilgoć pozostaje przez długi czas. My mamy elewację z modrzewia syberyjskiego. Elewacja jest już od 5 lat i powiem szczerze, że konstrukcyjna ochrona drewna spełnia swoje zadanie, dodatkowym czynnikiem jest tu również rodzaj drewna, ponieważ modrzew jest bardzo odporny na działanie warunków atmosferycznych i nie wymaga malowania. Z czasem zmieni barwę na srebrzysto-szarą(tak nam powiedziano), ale olejujemy elewację, żeby dłużej zachować jego naturalny kolor. Kiedy wybieraliśmy deski w Progresji, zdecydowaliśmy się na modrzew syberyjski, ponieważ w przypadku np. świerku, czy sosny koniecznie jest zabezpieczenie dodatkowe środkami impregnującymi.


Doskonała pamięć do szczegółów technicznych - pomimo braku "wiedzy specjalistycznej" i oczywiście do nazwy wykonawcy. Ciekawe, czy pamięta Pani nazwy wszystkich firm, które brały udział przy budowie domu 5 lat temu...

----------


## kamuska

Drogi  _unnamed oczywiście, że pamiętam jaki wykonawca stawiał mój dom, pamiętam nawet imię i nazwisko elektryka z Pisza, którego specjalnie poprosiliśmy o położenie instalacji, ponieważ polecono go nam, jako godnego zaufania fachowca. Nie wiem, co ma na celu Twoja opinia, nie wiem, czy chcesz mi zarzucić, że kłamię? Nazwę firmy Progresja pamiętam, ponieważ nie wykonywali nam tylko elewacji, ale również montowali podłogi i robili taras. Byliśmy z nimi w stałym kontakcie, a jeśli chodzi o szczegóły techniczne, to nie pamiętałam, jak dokładnie nazywała się ta specyficzna forma desek, ale *specjalnie* weszłam na ich stronę, żeby to sprawdzić, bo chciałam pomóc komuś na forum, kto być może poszukuje jakiś sprawdzonych rozwiązań. Wiem, że wspominali o tym, kiedy montowali nam elewację i postanowiłam poszukać, żeby nie być gołosłowną.  Nie wiem, czy chcesz mi wytknąć, że kłamię, czy że nie mam specjalistycznej wiedzy. Do tego drugiego się przyznam, ale pofatygowałam się, żeby dowiedzieć się dokładnie jak nazywa się system, za pomocą którego kładli nam elewację, nie po to, żeby się pochwalić wiedzą, ale po to, żeby ktoś, kto szuka na tym forum pomocy mógł sobie sprawdzić, czy dla niego to też będzie pasować. Ja nikogo tu nie obrażałam, więc chciałabym liczyć na to samo. To chyba nie jest wiele z mojej strony.

----------


## _unnamed

Nie było moim zamiarem obrażanie Pani - przepraszam, jeśli osiągnąłem cel odwrotny. Chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę, że post o takiej treści - jako pierwszy na forum - brzmi dość podejrzanie.

----------


## kamuska

> Nie było moim zamiarem obrażanie Pani - przepraszam, jeśli osiągnąłem cel odwrotny. Chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę, że post o takiej treści - jako pierwszy na forum - brzmi dość podejrzanie.


Może niepotrzebnie się uniosłam. Przepraszam. Nie miałam żadnych podejrzanych zamiarów, po prostu chciałam wypowiedzieć się na temat rozwiązania, które w moim domu zastosowano. Mam nadzieję, że od tej pory będzie się nam sympatycznie pisało  :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów zmagających się z drewnem w domu  :wink:

----------


## mpajak

> Nic nie wiem na temat wykonania takiej elewacji, ale na ul. Wrocławskiej budują blok gdzie do wykonania elewacji użyto właśnie drewna.
> Wygląda super. Gdybyś podjechał, to może wykonawcy powiedzieliby Ci coś więcej na ten temat.


Chciałbym pokazać wam elewacje z deski w kształcie rombu, bardzo ładnie wygląda na budynku.
Przybita jest ona specjalnymi gwoździkami których praktycznie wogóle nie widać. 
Deska zabezpieczona olejem, dobrze jest po zamontowaniu po roku przemalować ja znowu aby deska się dobrze opiła oleju daje to gwarancje na 5 lat do następnego malowania 
Zamieszczam linki poniżej.



http://www.deskaelewacyjna.net/
http://m-pajak.pl/allegro/ele/IMG_3529a.jpg
http://m-pajak.pl/allegro/ele/IMG_3530a.jpg

----------


## mrTracy

> Chciałbym pokazać wam elewacje z deski w kształcie rombu, bardzo ładnie wygląda na budynku.
> Przybita jest ona specjalnymi gwoździkami których praktycznie wogóle nie widać. 
> Deska zabezpieczona olejem, dobrze jest po zamontowaniu po roku przemalować ja znowu aby deska się dobrze opiła oleju daje to gwarancje na 5 lat do następnego malowania 
> Zamieszczam linki poniżej.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deskaelewacyjna.net/
> http://m-pajak.pl/allegro/ele/IMG_3529a.jpg
> http://m-pajak.pl/allegro/ele/IMG_3530a.jpg


ładnie to wygląda ale w kosza bym tam nie zalecał grać,
deski ciemne, będą jasne ślady od piłki, chyba że piłka zawsze będzie wykąpana i nie będzie miała kontaktu z kurzem pyłem...

----------


## edomek

Witam
Pozwolę sobie pochwalić się elewacją robioną tymi ręcyma
Dla mnie wyglą już ładnie chodź nie jest jeszcze skończona

----------


## grzeniu666

> Chciałbym pokazać wam elewacje z deski w kształcie rombu, bardzo ładnie wygląda na budynku.
> Przybita jest ona specjalnymi gwoździkami których praktycznie wogóle nie widać. 
> Deska zabezpieczona olejem, dobrze jest po zamontowaniu po roku przemalować ja znowu aby deska się dobrze opiła oleju daje to gwarancje na 5 lat do następnego malowania


Czy te deski nie są osłonięte z góry przed deszczem jakimś okapikiem, czyli woda może wpadać pod deskowanie?

----------


## Lolekk

ponoć bardzo dobre jest drzewo poddane obroce termicznej, bo nie pracuje, jest stabilne, no i bardziej wytrzymale, sam sie zastanawialem nad drewniana elewacja w domu i w sumie na razie poszukuje jakiegos dobrego drewna, ktore dobrze sie prezentuje, zastanawiam sie nad sosna amerykanska, ktora wlasnie jest po obrobce termicznej, tzw. thermo drzewo. Co o tym sadzicie? Co polecacie?

----------


## imrahil

> Czy te deski nie są osłonięte z góry przed deszczem jakimś okapikiem, czyli woda może wpadać pod deskowanie?


Wg mnie przydałaby się tam jakaś obróbka blacharska.

----------


## Lolekk

też tak mysle, inaczej ryzyko ze zaplesnieje

----------


## matthan

Witam serdecznie!
Mam pewien problem... Zakupiłem deskę elewacyjną na pióro - wpust 220 mm szerokości i 28 grubości, ale chciałbym zamontować je bez widocznych wkrętów... co w tym przypadku proponujecie, i jak się do tego zabrać... 
A dodatkowo jakie preparaty do pomalowania polecacie i jakich firm...( mogą być drogie i najdroższe ;] ) (Edit: zaznaczę, że to deska sosnowa)
Pytam jeszcze raz bo może ktoś pomalował by teraz czymś innym...


Pozdrawiam!

----------


## mirek st

proponuję montować sztyfciarką  najszybciej i  prawie niewidocznie tylko dobrze kupić sobie taką która nie robi śladów przy dociskaniu z taką gumową nakładką na końcu inaczej trochę lipa

----------


## bruk.logan

sztyfciarka faktycznie jest najlepsza w taki wypadku, daje naprawdę super efekt  :wink:

----------


## head67

jakimi farbami malowaliscie wasze elwacje ja planuje swierka skandynawskiego

----------


## EWBUD

Ostatnia robótka to min. deska Tatajuba - na razie nie ma zdjęć, bo nie spytałem jeszcze Inwestora  czy mogę tu zamieścić, ale będą na dniach  :smile: 
Wrażenia: materiał zaj..... niech się schowają inne....
Deska ciężka, bardzo ładna, bez żadnych sęków, uszkodzeń itd -  jednym słowem: bajka.
Jedyny minus: cena  :smile:

----------


## Densei

Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania elewacji (wstawek) drewnianej jedynie pomiędzy oknami 3 szt. .Materiał mój (deski modrzewiowe).Jedynie wykonanie.Prosze o informację na pocztę [email protected]

----------


## imrahil

czy ma ktoś na elewacji świerk skandynawski zabezpieczony jakimś bezbarwnym środkiem? ciągle zastanawiamy się czy warto wybrać modrzew syberyjski, czy może jednak skusić się na tańsze rozwiązanie. chcielibyśmy jasną elewację, najlepiej w naturalnym kolorze drewna.

----------


## Dorrris

My się zdecydowaliśmy na świerk, po lekturze wielu wypowiedzi na tym forum. Nie wiem jeszcze jak się sprawdza, ale już zaczyna ładnie wyglądać  :big lol:

----------


## imrahil

> My się zdecydowaliśmy na świerk, po lekturze wielu wypowiedzi na tym forum. Nie wiem jeszcze jak się sprawdza, ale już zaczyna ładnie wyglądać


Może jakieś zdjęcia?  :smile:  Robicie sami czy macie wykonawcę? Ostatnio kontaktowałem się z jedną firmą w sprawie wykonania elewacji i cena była... spora  :jaw drop:

----------


## Marcin834

Witam!

1. Czy sosonową elewacją ( piórowpust ) imregnowaną altaxinem, radzicie później olejować ? 
2. Czy ewentualnie po impregnacie, kolor na elewacji po olejowaniu może ściemnieć ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam!
> 
> 1. Czy sosonową elewacją ( piórowpust ) imregnowaną altaxinem, radzicie później olejować ? 
> 2. Czy ewentualnie po impregnacie, kolor na elewacji po olejowaniu może ściemnieć ?


Sosnowa elewacja, hmmm... czy to aby dobry pomysł?

----------


## Marcin834

poprzednia również była sosnowa - wytrzymała 25 lat.

----------


## wjaz

Moje 3 grosze jako użytkownika drewnianej elewacji:

Marcin834:
Mogę z dużą dozą pewności powiedzieć, że elewacja zawsze ściemnieje.
Najpierw po oleju, potem z upływem czasu, pod wpływem chyba UV ściemnieje jeszcze bardziej.

Tak na marginesie: moim zdaniem w przypadku np. świerka czy sosny nie ma sensu dobieranie kolorów, żeby idealnie pasowały okien (jak ja to zrobiłem). 
Trzeba pomalować sporo jaśniejszym odcieniem lazury czy impregnatu o odpowiedniej tonacji, a po roku-dwóch surowe drewno "dojdzie" do oczekiwanego koloru.

Ja malowałem nie impregnatem, ale... hm, chyba lazurą. Teraz, po ok. 2 latach, spora część elewacji, zwłaszcza ta wystawiona na słońce, lekko zszarzała i pokryła się białym nalotem. Kolor nie jest już taki intensywny jak na początku. W związku z tym, jedną ściankę na próbę pokryłem olejem do tarasu. Wygląda to naprawdę nieźle, a dodatkowo zabezpieczyłem w ten sposób jakieś niewielkie pęknięcia, które powstały w deskach przez te 2 lata. Stopniowo planuję zaolejować całą elewację.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Marcin834

wjaz - bardzo dziękuję za informacje  :smile:

----------


## jan987456321

Witam.
Szukam Fachowcow od elewacij drewnianej , ocieplenie wełna 10 stary  domek drewniany oko 300m2 .Mozecie kogos polecic kto zna sie na rzeczy ? Okolice Siedlec.
Dzieki.

----------


## gaga33

Witam zastanawiam się nad elewacja z thermo sosny amerykańskiej (bezsęcznej) , czy ktoś taka posiada i czy jest zadowolony ? W przypadku thermo z tego co się dowiedziałam jest prawie bezobslugowa , tylko cena . Natomiast myślałam o tarasie z modrzewia syberyjskigo ale czytałam dużo pozytywnych i negatywnych opinii , może ktoś się wypowie kto użytkuje takie taras .

----------


## imrahil

ja też mam pytanie. między ociepleniem a deską musi być przestrzeń na wentylację. jak zabezpieczyć tę przestrzeń przed owadami? czy taśma rozprężna będzie dobra? to najprostsze rozwiązanie, tylko mam wątpliwości czy ruch powietrza będzie wystarczający.

----------


## grzeniu666

Siatka z drobnym oczkiem (z nierdzewki)? Pomysł z taśmą rozpr. IMHO wybitnie słaby, to chyba zaprzecza idei tej szczeliny went...

----------


## imrahil

> Siatka z drobnym oczkiem (z nierdzewki)? Pomysł z taśmą rozpr. IMHO wybitnie słaby, to chyba zaprzecza idei tej szczeliny went...


taśma rozprężna jest mocno paroprzepuszczalna, ale chyba raczej nadaje się do dylatacji a nie wentylacji. myślałem jeszcze o siatce ocynkowanej, ale sprzedawana w większych arkuszach. musiałbym ją pociąć i pewnie po takiej operacji zeżre ją rdza. inna opcja (dla ubogich) to siatka do klejenia styropianu, ale ma spore oczko i byłby problem ze szczelnym montażem (za to z tworzywa sztucznego, które powinno wytrzymać długie lata)

i jeszcze sprawa wkręcania desek do rusztu. ile wkrętów na jedno mocowanie? jeden czy dwa? szerokość krycia deski 130 mm, całkowita szerokość z piórem 146 mm.

zrobiłeś już swoją elewację?

----------


## grzeniu666

Nie robiłem swojej elewacji, czeka mnie to wiele później. Nastawiam się na mocowanie łącznikami rack (w sprawie wkrętów nie wiem "ile co ile"). Siatkę dam taką aby jej prędko nie wymieniać, (nie mam pewności ile gorsza jest siatka alu), oko siatki do dociepleń IMHO wiele za duże, raczej sądzę że coś koło 2x2mm byłoby ok.

----------


## CZARNY.

Jakie drewno na elewację wybrać gdzie głównym kryterium jest stosunkowo mała waga i wytrzymałość na nasze warunki atmosferyczne ...

dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## mariober

> Jakie drewno na elewację wybrać gdzie głównym kryterium jest stosunkowo mała waga i wytrzymałość na nasze warunki atmosferyczne ...
> 
> dziękuje i pozdrawiam


świerk zwykły lub skandynawski  :wink:

----------


## _unnamed

Ja mam u siebie termo sosnę - materiał jest bardzo lekki jak na drewno.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jakie drewno na elewację wybrać gdzie głównym kryterium jest stosunkowo mała waga i wytrzymałość na nasze warunki atmosferyczne ...


Chodzi o gatunek czy o profil (grubość)? Dlaczego ma to (waga) znaczenie?

----------


## CZARNY.

> Chodzi o gatunek czy o profil (grubość)? Dlaczego ma to (waga) znaczenie?


Drewnem wypełniam też bramę garażową zatem waga jest ważna. 
Będzie to elewacja ażurowa/żaluzja elewacyjna profil rhombus . Wybór pomiędzy meranti , okume cedr ?

----------


## CZARNY.

> świerk zwykły lub skandynawski


Myślisz , że świerk lepiej zniesie nasze warunki . 
Większość "ekspertów" doradza coś z egzotyki .

----------


## mariober

> Myślisz , że świerk lepiej zniesie nasze warunki . 
> Większość "ekspertów" doradza coś z egzotyki .


 świerk to jest optymalny wybór  łatwość obróbki, cena , dostępność - najlepsze były by ciężkie gatunki liściaste  ale ich cena  jest wysoka tak jak gatunków egzotycznych .

----------


## CZARNY.

> świerk to jest optymalny wybór  łatwość obróbki, cena , dostępność - najlepsze były by ciężkie gatunki liściaste  ale ich cena  jest wysoka tak jak gatunków egzotycznych .


Jak już wspomniałem problemem nie jest dostępność czy cena a waga. Jeśli nie ta wybrałbym modrzew syberyjski .

----------


## CZARNY.

Dalej te same dylematy ...

----------


## luwis

Szanowni formumowicze! Proszę o poradę. Czy sposób montażu jak na załączonym zdjęciu (http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/a6/d6/d0/z136...-poprzez-w.jpg) jest możliwy w przypadku elewacji pionowej (łaty poziomo, długość deski elewacyjnej powyżej 3 metrów) przytwierdzone do ściany nośnej kotwami przechodzącymi przez warstwę styropianu? Proszę o poradę.

----------


## luwis

Szanowni formumowicze! Proszę o poradę. Czy sposób montażu jak na załączonym zdjęciu (http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/a6/d6/d0/z136...-poprzez-w.jpg) jest możliwy w przypadku elewacji pionowej (łaty poziomo, długość deski elewacyjnej powyżej 3 metrów) przytwierdzone do ściany nośnej kotwami przechodzącymi przez warstwę styropianu? Proszę o poradę.

----------


## asbe

Witam, 

czy gres typu deska  ktoś stosował zamiast drewna na elewacji?
czy jesteście zadowoleni z takiego rozwiązania?
jest tak dużo gresów, które wiernie odzwierciedlają drewno, że kusi mnie ten pomysł
wydaje się, że pod względęm montażu i użytkowania też byłoby dużo mniej skomplikowane

----------


## misiupl

Sztucz to sztucz, my np mamy już okna ala drewno, podłoga ala drewno. Na szczęście podbitka tynkowana i deski modrzewiowe czekają na założenie.

----------


## daniel.w

Witam, w czasie ocieplania położyliśmy styropian g20cm, a w niektórych miejscach 18cm pod deskę -miała być natryskowa, ale po zobaczeniu takich desek nie spodobały się nam i chcemy jednak zamontować naturalną w poziomie.  Czy te 2 cm wystarczy na listwy nośne pionowe g0,5 cm i deskę ok. g1.7cm?  
Czy deska mogłaby nie licować z elewacją i np. wystawać 1 cm? -wydaje mi się, że z różnych względów nie.
Poradźcie co teraz zrobić -zdzierać siatkę i styropian? -też bez sensu chyba...

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, w czasie ocieplania położyliśmy styropian g20cm, a w niektórych miejscach 18cm pod deskę -miała być natryskowa, ale po zobaczeniu takich desek nie spodobały się nam i chcemy jednak zamontować naturalną w poziomie.  Czy te 2 cm wystarczy na listwy nośne pionowe g0,5 cm i deskę ok. g1.7cm?  
> Czy deska mogłaby nie licować z elewacją i np. wystawać 1 cm? -wydaje mi się, że z różnych względów nie.
> Poradźcie co teraz zrobić -zdzierać siatkę i styropian? -też bez sensu chyba...


Zobacz deskę Greinplast . 
Albo u PH albo zdjęcia na moich realizacjach, 
fighter1983.med-bud.pl
Myślę , że "zrobi Ci robotę"

----------


## daniel.w

Dzięki fighter1983, to jakaś nowość? Bo 2 lata temu robiliśmy przegląd rynku i zamawialiśmy nawet próbki, ale Greinplast  nie spotkaliśmy. Jak to jest zbudowane, na styrodurze, styropianie i w czym jest lepsze od innych tego typu desek? No i nie ma bejcy palisander -można zakupić innego producenta?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki fighter1983, to jakaś nowość? Bo 2 lata temu robiliśmy przegląd rynku i zamawialiśmy nawet próbki, ale Greinplast  nie spotkaliśmy. Jak to jest zbudowane, na styrodurze, styropianie i w czym jest lepsze od innych tego typu desek? No i nie ma bejcy palisander -można zakupić innego producenta?


zadnaw sumie nowosc 
przygody z deseczkami masz opisane tu:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ighlight=rodeo
panel ma 3mm 
co do koloru: tak jak w tym watku: ja bym sugerowa jednak cos wybrac z bejcy takiej jaka ma byc a nie kombinowac, bo moze byc smutno ...

----------


## daniel.w

Dzięki fighter1983 -pytanie do wszystkich czy warto tę pewną "deskę" Greinplast położyć, bo spec mi doradza coś wyciskanego z kleju ale to nie wygląda za dobrze, za to ponoć ma być bardziej trwałe w stosunku do naklejanych plastikowych "desek" -co Wy na to?

----------


## agataaa

Dzień dobry,
zastanawiam się właśnie nad rodzajem elewacji domu szkieletowego. Bardzo podoba mi się elewacja drewniana, ale firma która ma budować dom odradza ze względu na wysokie koszty późniejszej konserwacji - ok. 15 tys. złotych za konserwację, którą trzeba wykonywać co 5 - 8 lat!!!. Nie ukrywam, że kwota ta mnie nieco przeraziła. Czy ktoś z Was może się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie? Wiem, że elewacja drewniana wymaga konserwacji ale czy tak często i za aż taką kwotę?

----------


## bakalia

Stoje przed wyborem desek na elewacje. Egzotyki odpadaja (cena). 
Na shortliscie mam: swierk krajowy bezseczny, modrzew krajowy lub swierk skandynawski. Deski polozone poziomo, na pioro-wpust.
To beda raczej wstawki z desek na elewacji miedzy oknami - latwo dostepne, ale bedzie tez miejsce dosc trudne do konserwacji - spora lukarna. Czy jakis spec od drewna moglby sie wypowiedziec jaki wybor bylby najsluszniejszy? Pozniej bede robic taras, ale tutaj raczej na pewno zdecyduje sie na modrzew.

----------


## MiśYogi

Drewno jest bardzo różnej jakości, nawet tego samego gatunku. Stolarz musi wziąć deskę w rękę, popatrzeć z obu stron i wtedy wybierze. Deska sucha, ale ciężka, żywiczna, z małymi przyrostami i dobrze wycięta z pnia, żeby nie pękała. Powinna mieć w miarę możliwości pionowe słoje, wtedy się mniej paczy. Nie bierz desek z poziomymi słojami (deski boczne z końcówki pnia), bo się powykręcają.
Deska świerkowa i modrzewiowa się nadają, są niekończące się kłótnie, które drewno lepsze, chociaż stare dworki zazwyczaj są z modrzewia. Ja bym patrzył na klasę i jakość materiału.
Czasami robimy ze świerka skandynawskiego coś na budowie. To bardzo dobry materiał o konkretnej wytrzymałości, zgodnie z normami. Ale to poza Polską, nie wiem, co idzie do kraju?

----------

